# Looking for quick, cheap dinner ideas/recipes...



## koshergrl

I have committed to creating weekly menus. I'm on week three and I'm running out of ideas. I want to have 5 weeks, then we can just rotate.

My menus per day usually just have two items; the entree and one side. Spaghetti & salad, meatloaf & potatoes, Oriental Casserole and...well I think that one stands on its own.

I found it yesterday and can't wait to try it. Super simple, I think it will be a hit, SUPER cheap. Cook 4 packets of ramen, add oil, fry some ground turkey, add 2 packets of the seasoning to the meat, add 2 packets of the seasoning (and some frozen mixed veggies) to the noodles, then mix the whole shebang.

I work and I have a daughter learning to cook, so I'm looking for simple, super cheap, not many ingredients. We don't get home until 6 pm or so at night, so I'm not interested in recipes that need all sorts of prep and special ingredients.

So does anyone else rely on a menu to feed their family? I got tired of always having to scramble and never knowing what we were having. I want to have it laid out so we know when we go to school and work what we're going to have that night, and I can make sure we come home with whatever we might need.

Tonight we're having swedish meat balls and carrots. I'm using gr turkey, cream of mushroom soup (I know, I know, but it works for some things) and egg noodles (and sour cream). Carrots are about the cheapest veggie going if you buy the big dirty ones and cut them up. I cook them in the microwave, super easy.

Pears for dessert, but we don't always have dessert.


----------



## uscitizen

Ramen noodles are cheap.
so are peanut butter sandwitches and canned soup.

I have pretty much lived on those things for long periods in my past hard times.

On the other hand homemade veggie soup is fairly cheap and can even be frozen for future use.


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah, we do sandwiches but we can't do them all the time. We had grilled cheese and tomato soup last night. I have a child who would live on PB&J if I let him, but I won't. The same with soup. I like having it sometimes but growing kids probably shouldn't eat soup for dinner every night.

Or maybe they should, this jury's out on that one, lol.


----------



## Samson

Hamburger Helper

Tuna Helper

Cabbage Rolls

Mac-n-Cheese

Hot Dogs

Brats

Jambalya

Baked Zitti


----------



## CrusaderFrank

David Chen's Chinese Restaurant


----------



## JWBooth

uscitizen said:


> Ramen noodles are cheap.
> so are peanut butter sandwitches and canned soup.
> 
> I have pretty much lived on those things for long periods in my past hard times.
> 
> On the other hand homemade veggie soup is fairly cheap and can even be frozen for future use.



Went to a church supper a while back, there was a salad that included Ramen noodles....pretty darn good.


----------



## Douger

Samson said:


> Hamburger Helper
> 
> Tuna Helper
> 
> Cabbage Rolls
> 
> Mac-n-Cheese
> 
> Hot Dogs
> 
> Brats
> 
> Jambalya
> 
> Baked Zitti


Shit. I just barfed,


----------



## Samson

Douger said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamburger Helper
> 
> Tuna Helper
> 
> Cabbage Rolls
> 
> Mac-n-Cheese
> 
> Hot Dogs
> 
> Brats
> 
> Jambalya
> 
> Baked Zitti
> 
> 
> 
> Shit. I just barfed,
Click to expand...




It wasn't easy to write either.


----------



## Douger

Fajitas, Taco salad, shepherds pie, beef stew, chicken and dumplings using frozen crescent rolls cut into dumplings,Tacos in a soft tortilla with a side of cucumber salad.
A good breakfast make a decent dinner occasionally. An omelette with a side of banana bread and some cheese grits or sausage gravy and biscuits.
Chile.Potato soup. All easy crap and fairly health if assembled right..


----------



## JWBooth

koshergrl said:


> I have committed to creating weekly menus. I'm on week three and I'm running out of ideas. I want to have 5 weeks, then we can just rotate.
> 
> My menus per day usually just have two items; the entree and one side. Spaghetti & salad, meatloaf & potatoes, Oriental Casserole and...well I think that one stands on its own.
> 
> I found it yesterday and can't wait to try it. Super simple, I think it will be a hit, SUPER cheap. Cook 4 packets of ramen, add oil, fry some ground turkey, add 2 packets of the seasoning to the meat, add 2 packets of the seasoning (and some frozen mixed veggies) to the noodles, then mix the whole shebang.
> 
> I work and I have a daughter learning to cook, so I'm looking for simple, super cheap, not many ingredients. We don't get home until 6 pm or so at night, so I'm not interested in recipes that need all sorts of prep and special ingredients.
> 
> So does anyone else rely on a menu to feed their family? I got tired of always having to scramble and never knowing what we were having. I want to have it laid out so we know when we go to school and work what we're going to have that night, and I can make sure we come home with whatever we might need.
> 
> Tonight we're having swedish meat balls and carrots. I'm using gr turkey, cream of mushroom soup (I know, I know, but it works for some things) and egg noodles (and sour cream). Carrots are about the cheapest veggie going if you buy the big dirty ones and cut them up. I cook them in the microwave, super easy.
> 
> Pears for dessert, but we don't always have dessert.




Going to need about a 5 quart pot or casserole or whatever, that can go into the oven.

Get some chicken, parts, roasted, whole, whatever suits you.
Bone it if necessary and roast it then chop it up.

Quantities are up to you, you can buy those little single serving cans or regular size cans and save what you dont use for later.

Corn, lima beans, English peas, sliced carrots, sliced mushrooms, any other sliced vegetable to your liking.
1 can of mushroom soup
1 can of those whack them on the counter biscuits

Dump everything into the pot and cover with the biscuits. Bake until the bread is brown.


----------



## Sallow

This was one I just made.

In a big sauce pan on medium high heat, add some olive oil and onions. Cook them until soft. Then add Capers, Anchoives and Calmatta Olives. Let that cook for a bit. Add a big can of crushed tomatoes and fill a third of that can with water and add. Let that simmer.

Cook up some bowtie pasta. Once that's ready, drain it and add olive oil.

Put the sauce and pasta in a plate and you are ready to roll.


----------



## Samson

Sallow said:


> This was one I just made.
> 
> In a big sauce pan on medium high heat, add some olive oil and onions. Cook them until soft. Then add Capers, Anchoives and Calmatta Olives. Let that cook for a bit. Add a big can of crushed tomatoes and fill a third of that can with water and add. Let that simmer.
> 
> Cook up some bowtie pasta. Once that's ready, drain it and add olive oil.
> 
> Put the sauce and pasta in a plate and you are ready to roll.



This sounds wonderful.

Just a time saver: cook a bunch of pasta over the weekend, then you can simply mic during the week.


----------



## koshergrl

Week 1 menu:

Wed: Grilled cheese sandwiches/tomato soup (turned out to be a good choice, we were all exhausted and the kids were sick)
Thu: Swedish meatballs & carrots
Fri: Spaghetti & salad
Sat: brkfst: Sausage & eggs
lunch: Baked spaghetti
supper: Chicken & dumplings (and carrots, lol)
Sun: brkfst: Cr of wheat or breakfast at church
lunch: Chicken & dumplings, or just chicken, or chicken sandwiches
supper: Great Northern bean soup & homemade bread
Mon (Halloween): CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP, that's right, out of a can. The kids aren't going to want to eat, they're going to hit the candy so I just need to get a cupful of it into them before they're out the door.

Tues: Homemade Pizza. Appian Way pizza kit with non-appian way pepperoni (that stuff is gross), mushrooms, cheese,  and salad.


----------



## JWBooth

Sallow said:


> This was one I just made.
> 
> In a big sauce pan on medium high heat, add some olive oil and onions. Cook them until soft. Then add Capers, Anchoives and Calmatta Olives. Let that cook for a bit. Add a big can of crushed tomatoes and fill a third of that can with water and add. Let that simmer.
> 
> Cook up some bowtie pasta. Once that's ready, drain it and add olive oil.
> 
> Put the sauce and pasta in a plate and you are ready to roll.



Curious, instead of draining the pot, how about tossing in the dry bowties and letting them soak up the juices while it simmers on warm/low?


----------



## strollingbones

chili over rice......easy, fast with lots of protein....

fried tofu with soy sauce....bok choy on the side


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

I suggest a crock pot, particularly as autumn has arrived.  

Turkey chili
All sorts of soups
Stew
Those swedish meatballs
Italian pasta sauce
Chicken & rice

All can be done easily and cheaply and is ready when you arrive home. I love mine.  

Good luck.

Favorite Crockpot Recipes - Top Thirty Crockpot Recipes


----------



## koshergrl

Wk 2

Wed: Polish sausage (kielbasa) and fried potatoes
Thu: French toast, bacon
Fri: Mac & cheese, green beans
Sat: brkfst: homemade biscuits & gravy
       lunch: Chef salad 
       supper: chili & cornbread
Sun: brkfst @ church or cereal at home
       lunch: Omelettes, salad, fruit 
       supper: meatloaf, gr beans, potatoes
Mon: Pasta & peas (Clara's depression cooking....potatoes, onions, pasta, canned peas)
 Tues: Grilled tuna & tomato soup

Now we always have fruit on hand for dessert/snacking. I usually have apples, applesauce, peaches, pears and/or bananas. 

I also will cook goodies here and there..tonight I'm going to make some sugar cookies.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Well, as a professional, classically trained chef, I can honestly say i'm thoroughly grossed out by most of the garbage mentioned up here.

lol


----------



## Wicked Jester

koshergrl said:


> Wk 2
> 
> Wed: Polish sausage (kielbasa) and fried potatoes
> Thu: French toast, bacon
> Fri: Mac & cheese, green beans
> Sat: brkfst: homemade biscuits & gravy
> lunch: Chef salad
> supper: chili & cornbread
> Sun: brkfst @ church or cereal at home
> lunch: Omelettes, salad, fruit
> supper: meatloaf, gr beans, potatoes
> Mon: Pasta & peas (Clara's depression cooking....potatoes, onions, pasta, canned peas)
> Tues: Grilled tuna & tomato soup
> 
> Now we always have fruit on hand for dessert/snacking. I usually have apples, applesauce, peaches, pears and/or bananas.
> 
> I also will cook goodies here and there..tonight I'm going to make some sugar cookies.


Best thing to do is, go on epicurious.com or the food network site and do a search for simple meals.......You'll get everything you need....Also, Rachel Ray's "week in a day" pogram on Food Network is a good way to get ideas for the week. Spend a few hours on the weekend prepping, and you've got a weeks worth of easy meals ready to go.


----------



## Sunshine

6 Can Soup

1 can vegetable beef soup
1 can shoepeg corn
1 can tomato soup
1 can chili
1 can Ro-Tel (I use mild)
1 can diced tomatoes

Mix together and heat.  To serve put a handful of Fritos in the bottom of a bowl and pour the soup over them.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Also, really good idea to plan what you can make the next day out of leftover ingredients.  Mexican cooking is rooted in repurposing food.


----------



## Sunshine

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, as a professional, classically trained chef, I can honestly say i'm thoroughly grossed out by most of the garbage mentioned up here.
> 
> lol



Have you been invited to eat any of it?


----------



## strollingbones

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Also, really good idea to plan what you can make the next day out of leftover ingredients.  Mexican cooking is rooted in repurposing food.



why does the term 'repurposing food' make me think of fecal transplants?


----------



## strollingbones

one can fancy up grilled cheeses.....

quiches are easy and quick and you can use leftovers for them

learn to make a pie crust and the world is yours


----------



## Wicked Jester

Sunshine said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a professional, classically trained chef, I can honestly say i'm thoroughly grossed out by most of the garbage mentioned up here.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been invited to eat any of it?
Click to expand...

No way in hell I would accept the damn invites!

Seriously, RAMEN NOODLES?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

strollingbones said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, really good idea to plan what you can make the next day out of leftover ingredients.  Mexican cooking is rooted in repurposing food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why does the term 'repurposing food' make me think of fecal transplants?
Click to expand...


 probably not the most elegant of phrasing regarding food. 

Leftover chips are made into soup and days old tortillas are used for enchiladas...nothing goes to waste. And its all amazingly awesome.


----------



## Sunshine

Wicked Jester said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a professional, classically trained chef, I can honestly say i'm thoroughly grossed out by most of the garbage mentioned up here.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been invited to eat any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way in hell I would accept the damn invites!
> 
> Seriously, RAMEN NOODLES?
Click to expand...


I have some recipes using them that are pretty good, but you will become malnourished if you try to susbsist on them.  That is well documented.


----------



## strollingbones

sweet potatoes are excellent and you can cook them ahead of time and just use them as needed...but you have to get a good sweet potato....i use beaurgards ...always slow cook them in the oven.....


----------



## Sunshine

Use couscous as your starch in place of potatoes.  Couscous only takes 5 minutes to cook.


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> one can fancy up grilled cheeses.....
> 
> quiches are easy and quick and you can use leftovers for them
> 
> learn to make a pie crust and the world is yours


 
Grilled tuna w/swiss and grilled pb&j are great, love them both.

I sprinkle parmesan on the outside of the bread before I toast them. Makes them crunchy and yummy.

Well I don't do it for the pb&j.


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> sweet potatoes are excellent and you can cook them ahead of time and just use them as needed...but you have to get a good sweet potato....i use beaurgards ...always slow cook them in the oven.....


 
I love sweet potatoes. Not YAMS! Blech! Real sweet potatoes.


----------



## strollingbones

best cookbook is....joy of cooking....timeless....


----------



## strollingbones

sweet potato pie, pancakes, casserole *best bubba voice* bread, muffins


----------



## koshergrl

Wicked Jester said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a professional, classically trained chef, I can honestly say i'm thoroughly grossed out by most of the garbage mentioned up here.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been invited to eat any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way in hell I would accept the damn invites!
> 
> Seriously, RAMEN NOODLES?
Click to expand...

 
Yes, seriously.

I work long, long days, and the kids eat at school and at their after school programs. Dinner in our house is a formality, not a necessity..but by necessity it must be quick, easy, cheap. I'm not running a restaurant, I'm trying to instill a habit in my family, save some money, and teach the kids how to use a stove.

I'm a cook, too. I know it's essentially cafeteria food we're talking about here, though a little better because I'm making it, and it's in small batches. But when I think of my childhood, where we had spectacular food...but not consistency....and my best friend's childhood, where they had meals like this...EVERY SINGLE NIGHT..I pick my friend's method. All the kids in that family still maintain the tradition of a sit-down dinner every single night. It's the activity, not the slop, that matters.

So I deliberately am choosing a really simple menu that I can stick to, and the kids can help with. I make wonderful bread, gourmet pies, and I can do marvelous things with meat. But I don't want to teach them to eat. I want to teach them to maintain a schedule, plan out the week's meals, and focus on the event, not the chow. Food is what we take in to keep us alive, it doesn't have to be a feast every day of the week.


----------



## koshergrl

When they (we) master these menus, we'll start adding more complicated recipes as their proficiency increases.

Another reason to keep it really simple and fast is that I have to find time to do laundry, vacuum, pick up dog crap, wash dishes, go to school functions, get the kids bathed and in bed, etc. I get off work at 5:30, don't get home until 6, done with dinner around 7...that gives me 2 hours before I'm done for the night. At 9 p.m. I promise you, I'm exhausted. I'm not interested in cooking from 6-9 to get a gourmet dinner on the table at 9:15 and then clean up until 10. That's the whole point of the menu.


----------



## BDBoop

Breakfast for supper. Cook hash browns per directions, add chunks of ham, cover with scrambled egg mixture (w/cheese if you wish). Cook however neat or messy you like.


----------



## koshergrl

Potato pancakes...one of my favorite meals. Peel and grate potatoes, pat dry, mix with egg, salt, pepper, drop by spoonfulls into hot oil, fry until crisp. Serve with sour cream, applesauce and chopped green onions.

Heaven.


----------



## strollingbones

dont feel guilty....when i was having a lot of trouble a year and half ago.....my family lived on sticky buns and lemonade....like i told them...people lived on a lot worse....kids are like dogs...they wont starve with food in front of them.....they will eat that green bean when they get hungry enough


----------



## Sunshine

koshergrl said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been invited to eat any of it?
> 
> 
> 
> No way in hell I would accept the damn invites!
> 
> Seriously, RAMEN NOODLES?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, seriously.
> 
> I work long, long days, and the kids eat at school and at their after school programs. Dinner in our house is a formality, not a necessity..but by necessity it must be quick, easy, cheap. I'm not running a restaurant, I'm trying to instill a habit in my family, save some money, and teach the kids how to use a stove.
> 
> I'm a cook, too. I know it's essentially cafeteria food we're talking about here, though a little better because I'm making it, and it's in small batches. But when I think of my childhood, where we had spectacular food...but not consistency....and my best friend's childhood, where they had meals like this...EVERY SINGLE NIGHT..I pick my friend's method. All the kids in that family still maintain the tradition of a sit-down dinner every single night. It's the activity, not the slop, that matters.
> 
> So I deliberately am choosing a really simple menu that I can stick to, and the kids can help with. I make wonderful bread, gourmet pies, and I can do marvelous things with meat. But I don't want to teach them to eat. I want to teach them to maintain a schedule, plan out the week's meals, and focus on the event, not the chow. Food is what we take in to keep us alive, it doesn't have to be a feast every day of the week.
Click to expand...


I don't know how she does it, but my daughter can go into the kitchen and 20 minutes later have a wonderful meal including dessert on the table. She cooks with her crock pot a lot, and she makes a lot of salads which are inclusive of meat. 

 She stayed with me several weeks this summer while I was sick and I was in complete awe of her skills.  She cooks with soup, rice, chicken broth, etc.  And she makes sandwiches with frozen precooked chicken patties and burgers, but she puts a sensational sauce on them as well as things like sauteed onions and various colors of sweet peppers.  
She also has some great veggie dishes which include meat so two birds with one stone there.  She uses Stovetop Stuffing as a side, and she mixes it up with a can of mushroom soup.  She cooks casseroles and soups and freezes them in individual servings.

It is all tasty and filling.  

Chicken Spectacular is one I like and use a lot when I have company coming:

Chicken Spectacular Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## koshergrl

Lol..exactly. Nobody in my family is going to starve on that menu, and we've hit patches where we eat things like biscuits and gravy (completely homemade and sometimes without milk even) and I filled out the day with a "tea party" to get the kids to eat things like bread and butter, cut up apples, maybe a little cheese or lunchmeat or crackers, and tea because that was all we had to snack on until our one-item dinner meal.

The kids loved it.


----------



## koshergrl

Sunshine said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way in hell I would accept the damn invites!
> 
> Seriously, RAMEN NOODLES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, seriously.
> 
> I work long, long days, and the kids eat at school and at their after school programs. Dinner in our house is a formality, not a necessity..but by necessity it must be quick, easy, cheap. I'm not running a restaurant, I'm trying to instill a habit in my family, save some money, and teach the kids how to use a stove.
> 
> I'm a cook, too. I know it's essentially cafeteria food we're talking about here, though a little better because I'm making it, and it's in small batches. But when I think of my childhood, where we had spectacular food...but not consistency....and my best friend's childhood, where they had meals like this...EVERY SINGLE NIGHT..I pick my friend's method. All the kids in that family still maintain the tradition of a sit-down dinner every single night. It's the activity, not the slop, that matters.
> 
> So I deliberately am choosing a really simple menu that I can stick to, and the kids can help with. I make wonderful bread, gourmet pies, and I can do marvelous things with meat. But I don't want to teach them to eat. I want to teach them to maintain a schedule, plan out the week's meals, and focus on the event, not the chow. Food is what we take in to keep us alive, it doesn't have to be a feast every day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how she does it, but my daughter can go into the kitchen and 20 minutes later have a wonderful meal including dessert on the table. She cooks with her crock pot a lot, and she makes a lot of salads which are inclusive of meat.
> 
> She stayed with me several weeks this summer while I was sick and I was in complete awe of her skills. She cooks with soup, rice, chicken broth, etc. And she makes sandwiches with frozen precooked chicken patties and burgers, but she puts a sensational sauce on them as well as things like sauteed onions and various colors of sweet peppers.
> She also has some great veggie dishes which include meat so two birds with one stone there. She uses Stovetop Stuffing as a side, and she mixes it up with a can of mushroom soup. She cooks casseroles and soups and freezes them in individual servings.
> 
> It is all tasty and filling.
> 
> Chicken Spectacular is one I like and use a lot when I have company coming:
> 
> Chicken Spectacular Recipe - Allrecipes.com
Click to expand...

 
I love cooking for my mom when I visit her. She's diabetic and doesn't eat as she should, so I like to cook early in the am for her. I come up with stuff to tempt her too...


----------



## earlycuyler

koshergrl said:


> I have committed to creating weekly menus. I'm on week three and I'm running out of ideas. I want to have 5 weeks, then we can just rotate.
> 
> My menus per day usually just have two items; the entree and one side. Spaghetti & salad, meatloaf & potatoes, Oriental Casserole and...well I think that one stands on its own.
> 
> I found it yesterday and can't wait to try it. Super simple, I think it will be a hit, SUPER cheap. Cook 4 packets of ramen, add oil, fry some ground turkey, add 2 packets of the seasoning to the meat, add 2 packets of the seasoning (and some frozen mixed veggies) to the noodles, then mix the whole shebang.
> 
> I work and I have a daughter learning to cook, so I'm looking for simple, super cheap, not many ingredients. We don't get home until 6 pm or so at night, so I'm not interested in recipes that need all sorts of prep and special ingredients.
> 
> So does anyone else rely on a menu to feed their family? I got tired of always having to scramble and never knowing what we were having. I want to have it laid out so we know when we go to school and work what we're going to have that night, and I can make sure we come home with whatever we might need.
> 
> Tonight we're having swedish meat balls and carrots. I'm using gr turkey, cream of mushroom soup (I know, I know, but it works for some things) and egg noodles (and sour cream). Carrots are about the cheapest veggie going if you buy the big dirty ones and cut them up. I cook them in the microwave, super easy.
> 
> Pears for dessert, but we don't always have dessert.



Roast, any type. Salt and pepper to taste, brown it in a skillet, chuck it in a crock pot set on medium or high with carrots, potato and onion and walk away until dinner time the next day.

Beans, what ever type you like with the appropriate amount of water, two table spoons of chili powder, onion 1 pablano pepper, OR one 16 oz jar of your preferred salsa per pound of beans and what ever meat you prefer. Put it all in the crock put turn it on and walk away until dinner time.

Take chicken thighs, remove the skin and dip them in ranch dressing, and roll them in Italian bread crumbs. Bake them in the oven until done.

I can make all those for under $10.00 and feed five.


----------



## strollingbones

all that and you still cant spell pussy lol


----------



## koshergrl

I love to make roast in the crock pot...further along in my menus I have a crock pot roast followed the next day by lunch of roast sammies, something the kids love, and then the next night, a small, simple stew.

I don't put spuds and carrots in the crock pot. I throw the roast in with a packet of gravy mix and a can of cr of mush or chicken soup, usually, makes a great gravy. 

I also don't usually brown it before I put it in the crock pot. I can even put a frozen roast in there and have it turn out just fine.

If I'm cooking it in the oven, I season it, oil the pan (I use a cast iron chicken fryer) and throw the roast in at a high heat for a while until it gets brown, then cover it and turn it down, put some water in and let it cook for a few more hours.

And I LOVE liver and onions. I remember we used to have it fairly regularly in our house growing up but since I'm the only one who likes it in my adult house, I hardly ever cook it anymore. 

Safeway has a sale section in the meat department...I scope that out pretty thoroughly whenever I'm there.


----------



## Sunshine

Baked Brie

1 round of Brie any size.
Remove rind from the top.  Heap sugar free apricot preserves on top.  Microwave until it is all gooey and melted!  Serve with your favorite crackers.


----------



## Sunshine

Eye of Round

1 Eye of Round
1 can mushroom gravy
1 packet of brown gravy mix

Wrap the eye of round in foil.  Cook 1 hour per pound.  Cool in the foil and refrigerate over night.  Slice in 1/2 inch slices and put in a shallow baking pan.  Prepare the packet of brown gravy mix per directions.  Pour the brown gravy and the can of mushroom gravy over the slices.  Heat in the oven for 30 minutes or until all is warmed through.  Serve.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh yum. Yum yum yum.

I love blue cheese and smoked oysters on crackers, or with good bakery bread.

Oysters! We can have oysters! I'm adding oysters to the menu.


----------



## koshergrl

Yum sunshine. I make a swiss steak very much like that, only with canned tomatoes and onions instead of the gravy mix and soup....

I've made it with meat that I dredge in flour and fry and then put in a pan with the other ingredients and the cook, and without. It's yummy either way.

And eggplant parmesan...fry egg plant, layer with marinara and cheese...bake...yummy.


----------



## Sunshine

koshergrl said:


> Yum sunshine. I make a swiss steak very much like that, only with canned tomatoes and onions instead of the gravy mix and soup....
> 
> I've made it with meat that I dredge in flour and fry and then put in a pan with the other ingredients and the cook, and without. It's yummy either way.
> 
> And eggplant parmesan...fry egg plant, layer with marinara and cheese...bake...yummy.



My kids always like swiss steak.  I just used round steak, pounded in black pepper and flour.  Browned it. Poured tomato sauce over and perched wedges of onions on top.  Let cook about 30 minutes.  I always salt beef after it cooks.  My father taught me that to salt beef before cooking it makes it tough.


----------



## strollingbones

okay fast and cheap...chicken breasts......put in oven dish.....pour italian dressing over it....then add soy sauce...cover and bake....i normally take the breasts out and brown them a bit ...be sure and turn the breast half way thru....

left over pork, chicken, shrimp

cook rice

2 tab soy sauce
6 tab vingear
2/3 rd cup of sugar 

mix well.....add the meat and veggies.....it will be thin   veggies are pineapple, onions and green peppers  the onions and green peppers need to be sauted

cornstarch and water   add the cornstarch till it thickens serve over rice


----------



## Sunshine

Honey Lime Chicken

Arrange chicken pieces in a baking pan.    Pour the juice of two limes over. Salt and pepper.  Drizzle with honey.  Sprinkle with rosemary.  Bake until cooked through. 30 - 45 min. turning half way through.  Baste and add a little more rosemary.


----------



## koshergrl

This is great!!!!!


----------



## BDBoop

Sunshine said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way in hell I would accept the damn invites!
> 
> Seriously, RAMEN NOODLES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, seriously.
> 
> I work long, long days, and the kids eat at school and at their after school programs. Dinner in our house is a formality, not a necessity..but by necessity it must be quick, easy, cheap. I'm not running a restaurant, I'm trying to instill a habit in my family, save some money, and teach the kids how to use a stove.
> 
> I'm a cook, too. I know it's essentially cafeteria food we're talking about here, though a little better because I'm making it, and it's in small batches. But when I think of my childhood, where we had spectacular food...but not consistency....and my best friend's childhood, where they had meals like this...EVERY SINGLE NIGHT..I pick my friend's method. All the kids in that family still maintain the tradition of a sit-down dinner every single night. It's the activity, not the slop, that matters.
> 
> So I deliberately am choosing a really simple menu that I can stick to, and the kids can help with. I make wonderful bread, gourmet pies, and I can do marvelous things with meat. But I don't want to teach them to eat. I want to teach them to maintain a schedule, plan out the week's meals, and focus on the event, not the chow. Food is what we take in to keep us alive, it doesn't have to be a feast every day of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how she does it, but my daughter can go into the kitchen and 20 minutes later have a wonderful meal including dessert on the table. She cooks with her crock pot a lot, and she makes a lot of salads which are inclusive of meat.
> 
> She stayed with me several weeks this summer while I was sick and I was in complete awe of her skills.  She cooks with soup, rice, chicken broth, etc.  And she makes sandwiches with frozen precooked chicken patties and burgers, but she puts a sensational sauce on them as well as things like sauteed onions and various colors of sweet peppers.
> She also has some great veggie dishes which include meat so two birds with one stone there.  She uses Stovetop Stuffing as a side, and she mixes it up with a can of mushroom soup.  She cooks casseroles and soups and freezes them in individual servings.
> 
> It is all tasty and filling.
> 
> Chicken Spectacular is one I like and use a lot when I have company coming:
> 
> Chicken Spectacular Recipe - Allrecipes.com
Click to expand...


Reminds me of our leftovers after Thanksgiving tradition. Cover bottom of 13x9 pan with turkey. In a big bowl, mix leftover gravy, 2 large cans of cream of mushroom soup, and a bag of croutons. Pour over the turkey, cover with tinfoil, bake at 350° for an hour. Awesomely delicious.

*Only use one can if there's a lot of gravy.

** reheat and serve mashed potatoes as well, if there are any.


----------



## BDBoop

I put salsa in everything. Sloppy joes, spaghetti sauce, chili, hot dishes; anything. Good stuff.


----------



## koshergrl

Red cabbage is a great dish too...I'm trying to figure out a way to scale it down because the only recipe I have calls for a whole head, and it makes a big dish. My daughter loves it but even she can't eat a whole head of cabbage...

gosh it makes the house smell good tho...

*Ingredients*


1 medium head red cabbage, cored and sliced
2 large tart apples, peeled and sliced
1 medium sweet onion, sliced and separated into rings
1 1/2 cups water
1 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup sugar
1 tablespoon butter
1 teaspoon salt
6 whole peppercorns
2 whole allspice
2 whole cloves
1 bay leaf
2 teaspoons cornstarch
2 teaspoons cold water

*Directions*


In a Dutch oven, toss cabbage, apples and onion. Add water, vinegar, sugar, butter and salt. Place the peppercorns, allspice, cloves and bay leaf on a double thickness of cheesecloth; bring up corners of cloth and stir with kitchen string to form a bag. Add to Dutch oven. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 1-1/4 hours. 
Discard spice bag. In a small bowl, combine cornstarch and cold water until smooth; stir in cabbage mixture. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 1-2 minutes or until thickened.
You can serve it with anything...like weiner schnitzel (Austrian chicken fried steak). Veal, beef or pork cubed cutlets, chicken fried w/white sauce...yummmmmy.


----------



## koshergrl

And though it looks/smells/sounds elaborate, it's super cheap. Pork cube steaks are almost free, and so is cabbage. The rest of the stuff is in even the most scanty pantry....


----------



## strollingbones

hobo pies....take a pie of bread...butter one side.....spread pie filling just about to edge....top with another butter slice of bread and grill....kinda pinch the edges of the bread together....before grilling....


----------



## koshergrl

Remember the destitute tea party I was talking about? I make little tarts sometimes...pie crust with jam slapped on it, and folded over. But I'm always looking for ways to make the cheap white glue bread from the store palatable.

Pie crust is shortening or lard, flour, salt and water. It doesn't get much more simple than that...


----------



## strollingbones

sometimes it is the most simple things that foul us up.....

this is kinda more for adults....

butter garlic....clams....angel hair pasta...french bread

melt the butter  put in the clams.....put in sliced garlic and herbs  

cook angel hair pasta 

drain pour in bowl....pour the clams and butter over the pasta.....

you got a kinda nice adult meal on the cheap


----------



## earlycuyler

Don't forget the BLT. The precooked bacon cost a buck and change at wally. That and a bag of chips with an ice tea. feed the family for around 6 bucks and 30 worth of cooking.


----------



## strollingbones

precooked bacon?  o that is a bigger sin than adding the e.......


----------



## Foxfyre

koshergrl said:


> I have committed to creating weekly menus. I'm on week three and I'm running out of ideas. I want to have 5 weeks, then we can just rotate.
> 
> My menus per day usually just have two items; the entree and one side. Spaghetti & salad, meatloaf & potatoes, Oriental Casserole and...well I think that one stands on its own.
> 
> I found it yesterday and can't wait to try it. Super simple, I think it will be a hit, SUPER cheap. Cook 4 packets of ramen, add oil, fry some ground turkey, add 2 packets of the seasoning to the meat, add 2 packets of the seasoning (and some frozen mixed veggies) to the noodles, then mix the whole shebang.
> 
> I work and I have a daughter learning to cook, so I'm looking for simple, super cheap, not many ingredients. We don't get home until 6 pm or so at night, so I'm not interested in recipes that need all sorts of prep and special ingredients.
> 
> So does anyone else rely on a menu to feed their family? I got tired of always having to scramble and never knowing what we were having. I want to have it laid out so we know when we go to school and work what we're going to have that night, and I can make sure we come home with whatever we might need.
> 
> Tonight we're having swedish meat balls and carrots. I'm using gr turkey, cream of mushroom soup (I know, I know, but it works for some things) and egg noodles (and sour cream). Carrots are about the cheapest veggie going if you buy the big dirty ones and cut them up. I cook them in the microwave, super easy.
> 
> Pears for dessert, but we don't always have dessert.



Our cheap extra quick dinner here, apart from frozen pizza or frozen lasagna, are hamburger steaks.

Use about a third to half pound hamburger if you're hungry--a quarter pound for a small appetite-- throughly mix hamburger with chopped onion, salt, pepper, garlic, and maybe a little optional green chili or some such to taste, form into flattened pattys and pan grill until done.  Save a little of the onion to grill/fry alongside the meat and heap on top to garnish the meat when done.

Serve with bagged cole slaw and dressing or a simple salad, maybe a microwaved baked potato or fried potatos or some such, a beverage, and simple dessert.  Very fast, easy, inexpensive.


----------



## earlycuyler

strollingbones said:


> sometimes it is the most simple things that foul us up.....
> 
> this is kinda more for adults....
> 
> butter garlic....clams....angel hair pasta...french bread
> 
> melt the butter  put in the clams.....put in sliced garlic and herbs
> 
> cook angel hair pasta
> 
> drain pour in bowl....pour the clams and butter over the pasta.....
> 
> you got a kinda nice adult meal on the cheap



Ill hang on to that one. My guys eat clams.


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> sometimes it is the most simple things that foul us up.....
> 
> this is kinda more for adults....
> 
> butter garlic....clams....angel hair pasta...french bread
> 
> melt the butter put in the clams.....put in sliced garlic and herbs
> 
> cook angel hair pasta
> 
> drain pour in bowl....pour the clams and butter over the pasta.....
> 
> you got a kinda nice adult meal on the cheap


 
And kids usually like it too. We call it clam linguini. I usually put a splash of half and half and parmesan cheese, too. But not always. 

I dress it up with chopped tomatoes and chopped (you guessed it) green onions.


----------



## earlycuyler

strollingbones said:


> precooked bacon?  o that is a bigger sin than adding the e.......



I make dinner on my way to work so I get a pass.


----------



## koshergrl

Foxfyre said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have committed to creating weekly menus. I'm on week three and I'm running out of ideas. I want to have 5 weeks, then we can just rotate.
> 
> My menus per day usually just have two items; the entree and one side. Spaghetti & salad, meatloaf & potatoes, Oriental Casserole and...well I think that one stands on its own.
> 
> I found it yesterday and can't wait to try it. Super simple, I think it will be a hit, SUPER cheap. Cook 4 packets of ramen, add oil, fry some ground turkey, add 2 packets of the seasoning to the meat, add 2 packets of the seasoning (and some frozen mixed veggies) to the noodles, then mix the whole shebang.
> 
> I work and I have a daughter learning to cook, so I'm looking for simple, super cheap, not many ingredients. We don't get home until 6 pm or so at night, so I'm not interested in recipes that need all sorts of prep and special ingredients.
> 
> So does anyone else rely on a menu to feed their family? I got tired of always having to scramble and never knowing what we were having. I want to have it laid out so we know when we go to school and work what we're going to have that night, and I can make sure we come home with whatever we might need.
> 
> Tonight we're having swedish meat balls and carrots. I'm using gr turkey, cream of mushroom soup (I know, I know, but it works for some things) and egg noodles (and sour cream). Carrots are about the cheapest veggie going if you buy the big dirty ones and cut them up. I cook them in the microwave, super easy.
> 
> Pears for dessert, but we don't always have dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our cheap extra quick dinner here, apart from frozen pizza or frozen lasagna, are hamburger steaks.
> 
> Use about a third to half pound hamburger if you're hungry--a quarter pound for a small appetite-- throughly mix hamburger with chopped onion, salt, pepper, garlic, and maybe a little optional green chili or some such to taste, form into flattened pattys and pan grill until done. Save a little of the onion to grill/fry alongside the meat and heap on top to garnish the meat when done.
> 
> Serve with bagged cole slaw and dressing or a simple salad, maybe a microwaved baked potato or fried potatos or some such, a beverage, and simple dessert. Very fast, easy, inexpensive.
Click to expand...

 
The kids like hamburger patties, and hamburgers. I have them on my menu. Hamburger patties with pork & beans, hamburger patties with mac & cheese (and green beans, usually), hamburger patties with fried potatoes....also hamburger gravy with whatever.


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> chili over rice......easy, fast with lots of protein....
> 
> fried tofu with soy sauce....bok choy on the side



Chili with rice is one of my favs.  I also like canned beef stew over rice.  I guess rice can make a lot of meals kind of special and it's inexpensive.

Here is a good link to crock pot cooking I found on facebook.

http://savingslifestyle.com/2011/08/crock-pot-girls-site-crockpot-recipes/

They have a recipe for breakfast that you can just cook all night and it's ready in the am.  They have a million of 'em.


----------



## del

Wicked Jester said:


> Well, as a professional, classically trained chef, I can honestly say i'm thoroughly grossed out by most of the garbage mentioned up here.
> 
> lol



knowing how to use a manual can opener isn't the traditional definition of classically trained.


----------



## koshergrl

Love blts...

Another stand-by is chicken fettucini (but you can use any sort of pasta).

Fry two chicken breasts in butter...I usually cut them in the pan as they're cooking, but you can cube them or cut them into strips before you put them in the pan. When they're done, I take them out, add sliced mushrooms, fry them  for a while, then add the chicken back in and add half and half and parmesan. Serve over pasta, with tomatoes and green onions.

Or a chicken salad with teriyaki sauce and blue cheese dressing...don't forget the slivered almonds and fried noodles.


----------



## BDBoop

Sarah G said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> chili over rice......easy, fast with lots of protein....
> 
> fried tofu with soy sauce....bok choy on the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chili with rice is one of my favs.  I also like canned beef stew over rice.  I guess rice can make a lot of meals kind of special and it's inexpensive.
> 
> Here is a good link to crock pot cooking I found on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a recipe for breakfast that you can just cook all night and it's ready in the am.  They have a million of 'em.
Click to expand...


The actual site is the name.com.

Crock pot girls.


----------



## koshergrl

Classical training is great for those who make their living cooking in 5 star restaurants.

And while my ability to cook allows me to spruce up my menu, it really has a small or no place when one is working under a time and money constraint, and feeding young children who think ramen noodles and peanut butter and jelly are God's gifts to Man, and fresh veggies are His punishment...


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think a young mother with kids in this economy is concerned with classic cooking...and hell you have a classic hobo pie recipe.....we all do the best we can with what we got....and never forget the lowly biscuit.....add meat and you got a meal


----------



## strollingbones

toasted mayo sandwich.....toast whole wheat bread..spread with mayo...duke's if you have it....


----------



## Sarah G

del said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as a professional, classically trained chef, I can honestly say i'm thoroughly grossed out by most of the garbage mentioned up here.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knowing how to use a manual can opener isn't the traditional definition of classically trained.
Click to expand...


Sheesh, professional, classically trained chef.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Douger

koshergrl said:


> Love blts...
> 
> Another stand-by is chicken fettucini (but you can use any sort of pasta).
> 
> Fry two chicken breasts in butter...I usually cut them in the pan as they're cooking, but you can cube them or cut them into strips before you put them in the pan. When they're done, I take them out, add sliced mushrooms, fry them  for a while, then add the chicken back in and add half and half and parmesan. Serve over pasta, with tomatoes and green onions.
> 
> Or a chicken salad with teriyaki sauce and blue cheese dressing...don't forget the slivered almonds and fried noodles.


It sounds to me like your"cheap" just flew out the window.
It must be a genetic/philosophical thing that hunger/desire for good chit easily over comes.
It's much like a pulled pork sandwich.........being the price is right.


----------



## koshergrl

Well the almonds are probably a no-go for cheap. My kids wouldn't eat it anyway probably. But I certainly like it.

Pulled pork is yummy...and another one the kids aren't crazy for. They don't like the tangy/sweet sauces. It's too much for their palatte.


----------



## Foxfyre

Another really quick easy and cheap dinner is open faced enchiladas:

You need:
1 lb hamburger, browned and drained
1 can red or green enchilada sauce
1 can Wolf Brand or other good chili with beans
Shredded lettuce
Chopped onion (kids usually prefer sweet)
Chopped tomato
Grated cheese
3 or 4 small corn tortillas per person

Brown 1 lb hamburger
add 1 can red or green enchilada sauce (mild, medium or hot depending on tastes) and 1 can Wolf Brand (our fav) chili with beans and heat to just simmer for about 15-20 minutes, stirring occasionally, to blend flavors.

While sauce is simmering, chop sweet onion in one small bowl, chop lettuce in one bowl, grate cheese (we prefer cheddar but whatever you like) in one bowl and chop a tomato in one bowl.

Heat oil in small skillet to fairly hot - slip tortilla into hot oil just until it puffs - maybe 4 or 5 seconds - remove to plate, ladle a spoon of the meat sauce mix over it.  Repeat until  you have 2, 3 or 4 layers of tortillas stacked on the plate.  Top stack with liberal amount of shredded lettuce, chopped tomato and onion, with shredded cheese on top.  Serve immediately.

Looks classy, expensive, and I've yet to find anybody who didn't like it.

Once everything is ready you can make enchilada plates for 4 or 5 people in 5 minutes if you have somebody adding the veggies while you do the tortilla thing.

You can also use the sauce over the crispy tostata corn chips making a nacho plate if you don't want to mess with the tortillas but the tortillas make a really really good dish.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh..and eggs benedict! Poached eggs, english muffins, ham and hollandaise sauce (I use a mix, it's fine). 

Yum!


----------



## koshergrl

I'm going to have to start week 6...

I am also going to figure out egg foo yung...I mean, it's leftovers with eggs. Like a chinese omelette...and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT. The kids will eat it, too.

Egg Foo Yung Recipe | Recipe4Living

*Ingredients*


8 eggs, beaten
1 C. thinly sliced celery
1 C. finely chopped onion
1 C. bean sprouts
1/2 C. diced fresh mushrooms
1/3 C. chopped cooked chicken breast
1/3 C. cooked and crumbled ground beef
1/3 C. chopped cooked pork
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. ground black pepper

Sauce:
2 cubes chicken bouillon
1 1/2 C. hot water
1 1/2 tsp. white sugar
2 Tbs. soy sauce
6 Tbs. cold water
1 1/2 Tbs. cornstarch

*Directions*


Beat eggs in a large bowl. Add the celery, onion, bean sprouts, mushrooms, chicken, beef, pork, salt and pepper. Mix together. Heat oil in a medium skillet or wok and brown egg mixture 1/2 C. at a time. When all of the mixture is browned, set aside.


To Make Sauce: Dissolve the bouillon in the hot water in a small saucepan; add sugar and soy sauce and blend well over medium heat. Add cold water and cornstarch and stir until thick and smooth.


Yield: 4-6 servings


----------



## koshergrl

Only I wouldn't put in ground beef or chicken, I don't think... Probably just a little bbq pork that you buy already cooked...


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> chili over rice......easy, fast with lots of protein....
> 
> fried tofu with soy sauce....bok choy on the side



What? No Possum Stew?


----------



## koshergrl

Salisbury Steak:

ground beef
canned beef broth (au jous)
bread crumbs
egg
onion
worcestershire sauce
soy sauce 
pepper

Make the meat mixture with gr beef, egg, cracker or bread crumbs, a little soy, a little worcestershire, a little garlic (whoops forgot that in the recipe) and a little chopped onion. Form into patties, fry until brown.

Pour beef stock or au jous into pan with patties, and allow to simmer until the patties are completely cooked. Take the patties out. Thicken the juice with corn starch, put the patties back in and heat through...

Pretty easy, pretty yummy. I would think it would work with ground turkey or a mixture of ground turkey and beef burger...


----------



## del

these are good. serve with noodles. you can use the cheaper cuts of pork chops and it makes no difference. about 10 mins prep and 45-hour cook time. my kids always liked them.
6 pork chops or 6 pork steaks
salt and pepper
1 medium onion, sliced
1 garlic clove
1 bay leaf
1 cup chicken broth	 (or 1 cup water and 1 chicken bouillon cube)
2 teaspoons paprika
1 cup sour cream	 (optional)
oil or cooking spray

Thickening
1 cup water
2 tablespoons flour
Directions:

1
Sprinkle chops with salt and pepper.
2
Sear chops in large skillet in oil or cooking spray.
3
Remove chops to a plate.
4
Sauté onions and garlic in drippings until onion is limp.
5
Return chops to the skillet with broth, bay leaf, and paprika.
6
Cover tightly and simmer about 1 hour.
7
Remove chops from liquid again.
8
Mix water and flour in a shaker and whisk into liquid.
9
Heat to boiling, stirring constantly.
10
Stir in sour cream, if desired.
11
Return chops to gravy.
12


Read more: Hungarian Pork Chops Recipe - Food.com - 36538


----------



## koshergrl

There's also chicken fricassee...at least what we called fricassee....I have since learned that fricassee usually have (gasp) veggies in it.

Not the way mom made it!

Fried chicken (dredge with flour, fry until brown)

Place fried chicken pieces in a casserole, cake pan, or chicken fryer.

Add water or chicken broth.

Cover and bake until the meat will come off the bone.


----------



## koshergrl

Hey look, a Snickers Salad!


SNICKERS® BAR SALAD 
Read more about it at Cooks.com - Recipe - SNICKERS® Bar Salad
Content Copyright © 2011 Cooks.com - All rights reserved. 

1 lg. instant vanilla pudding
8 to 12 oz. Cool hip
4 to 5 SNICKERS® bars
5 to 6 diced apples
3 to 4 sliced bananas
Use 1 1/2 cups milk to pudding and mix until creamy. Add Cool Whip. Add SNICKERS® (cut in pieces). Add fruit to mixture. Serves 8-12.


Lol!
Cooks.com - Recipe - SNICKERS® Bar Salad


----------



## koshergrl

I read something recently...it had to do with the woman who was accosted with a frozen possum...apparently they carry some horrific disease, but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## koshergrl

One of the cheap snack foods I like is fry bread:

Flour
Yeast
shorening/butter or lard

Butter, jam, honey, molasses to serve.
Or you can make an Indian Taco, but that's not a snack, it's a meal.

2 packets of yeast


Heat up about a cup of water
Melt some shortening, salt and just a tsp or so of sugar in it
mix in yeast

about 2 C of flour
1/8 c of shortening or whatever (oil works too)
mix that up

mix everything together, you want a fairly soft dough

Heat oil 

make flat dough discs of fairly uneven thickness, drop in oil, brown on one side then the other...

Serve with butter and whatever. Yum.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> There's also chicken fricassee...at least what we called fricassee....I have since learned that fricassee usually have (gasp) veggies in it.
> 
> Not the way mom made it!
> 
> Fried chicken (dredge with flour, fry until brown)
> 
> Place fried chicken pieces in a casserole, cake pan, or chicken fryer.
> 
> Add water or chicken broth.
> 
> Cover and bake until the meat will come off the bone.



When we were really, really poor, my mom used to hardboil six eggs, dice them up, and stir them into cream of mushroom soup, served over toast.


----------



## Samson

Here's what I made tonight:

Black-eyed peas and rice:

Chop up half a package of bacon, and fry it (I go to Safeway and by meat from the "REDUCED" bin). There's always some bacon that's 50% off.

Sautee a diced onion with the bacon

Add (1 can/person) blackeyed peas ( about $1 each)

Simmer for an hour, salt, pepper.

eat over rice.

Soul Food


----------



## Samson

koshergrl said:


> I read something recently...it had to do with the woman who was accosted with a frozen possum...apparently they carry some horrific disease, but I can't remember what it is.



Might have been an Armadillo: They carry leprocy


----------



## Sarah G

koshergrl said:


> Oh..and eggs benedict! Poached eggs, english muffins, ham and hollandaise sauce (I use a mix, it's fine).
> 
> Yum!



I use a mix for chili, add canned tomatoes and canned beans.  It's good.


----------



## Sarah G

BDBoop said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's also chicken fricassee...at least what we called fricassee....I have since learned that fricassee usually have (gasp) veggies in it.
> 
> Not the way mom made it!
> 
> Fried chicken (dredge with flour, fry until brown)
> 
> Place fried chicken pieces in a casserole, cake pan, or chicken fryer.
> 
> Add water or chicken broth.
> 
> Cover and bake until the meat will come off the bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we were really, really poor, my mom used to hardboil six eggs, dice them up, and stir them into cream of mushroom soup, served over toast.
Click to expand...




My mom made ground beef with tomato and mushroom soups.  Over rice, potatoes, or just bread.  Add a veg, good.


----------



## BDBoop

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's also chicken fricassee...at least what we called fricassee....I have since learned that fricassee usually have (gasp) veggies in it.
> 
> Not the way mom made it!
> 
> Fried chicken (dredge with flour, fry until brown)
> 
> Place fried chicken pieces in a casserole, cake pan, or chicken fryer.
> 
> Add water or chicken broth.
> 
> Cover and bake until the meat will come off the bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we were really, really poor, my mom used to hardboil six eggs, dice them up, and stir them into cream of mushroom soup, served over toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom made ground beef with tomato and mushroom soups.  Over rice, potatoes, or just bread.  Add a veg, good.
Click to expand...


This was during the lean years, when they couldn't afford ground beef.


----------



## Samson

koshergrl said:


> There's also chicken fricassee...at least what we called fricassee....I have since learned that fricassee usually have (gasp) veggies in it.
> 
> Not the way mom made it!
> 
> Fried chicken (dredge with flour, fry until brown)
> 
> Place fried chicken pieces in a casserole, cake pan, or chicken fryer.
> 
> Add water or chicken broth.
> 
> Cover and bake until the meat will come off the bone.



Get a slow cooker

Pork Shoulder/Bottle of BBQ sauce

Set on low for 8 hours thenGet out the Hamburger buns


----------



## Sarah G

BDBoop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were really, really poor, my mom used to hardboil six eggs, dice them up, and stir them into cream of mushroom soup, served over toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom made ground beef with tomato and mushroom soups.  Over rice, potatoes, or just bread.  Add a veg, good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was during the lean years, when they couldn't afford ground beef.
Click to expand...


We were not wealthy by any means.  That woman could make a pound of ground beef go far.


----------



## BDBoop

I didn't say anything about you or yours. I'm saying - I know poverty, and that's what we could afford.


----------



## koshergrl

so I made the swedish meatballs and the kids liked them. Well one kid did. The other one will be whining tonight. He's way too picky, and he's lost weight recently because if it, I won't let him stuff himself on pb&j when I put thought and effort into dinner. He can eat it or be hungry, I guess.

Anyway...

Egg noodles, boiled in salted water & drained.

I used 1/2 pork sausage, 1/2 ground turkey
1 egg
about 1/8 cup bread crumbs
A few shakes of parmesan
salt
pepper
garlic

Heated up oil and made balls (they were very soft,  not very round)
Fried them pretty brown to hold them together, then rolled them in the pan to get all the sides brown

I let the pan cool some with the meatballs in it and cut up some carrots and put them in the microwave, then added 1 can of cr of mushroom soup and about 1/2 can of milk, and put back on low heat, heated through.

Mixed it with the noodles...suprisingly good.

Served with diced pears (I didn't know they were diced) I picked up at grocery outlet for like $.50. I still have a half pound of turkey and half a roll of sausage, and lots of leftover meatballs and noodles for my lunch tomorrow.


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> I have committed to creating weekly menus. I'm on week three and I'm running out of ideas. I want to have 5 weeks, then we can just rotate.
> 
> My menus per day usually just have two items; the entree and one side. Spaghetti & salad, meatloaf & potatoes, Oriental Casserole and...well I think that one stands on its own.
> 
> I found it yesterday and can't wait to try it. Super simple, I think it will be a hit, SUPER cheap. Cook 4 packets of ramen, add oil, fry some ground turkey, add 2 packets of the seasoning to the meat, add 2 packets of the seasoning (and some frozen mixed veggies) to the noodles, then mix the whole shebang.
> 
> I work and I have a daughter learning to cook, so I'm looking for simple, super cheap, not many ingredients. We don't get home until 6 pm or so at night, so I'm not interested in recipes that need all sorts of prep and special ingredients.
> 
> So does anyone else rely on a menu to feed their family? I got tired of always having to scramble and never knowing what we were having. I want to have it laid out so we know when we go to school and work what we're going to have that night, and I can make sure we come home with whatever we might need.
> 
> Tonight we're having swedish meat balls and carrots. I'm using gr turkey, cream of mushroom soup (I know, I know, but it works for some things) and egg noodles (and sour cream). Carrots are about the cheapest veggie going if you buy the big dirty ones and cut them up. I cook them in the microwave, super easy.
> 
> Pears for dessert, but we don't always have dessert.



Just the two of you? 

OK... you need to do a big Sunday dinner that will have some left overs to use in a dinners during the week. 

Roast or poach (save liquid to cook with) a whole...or two whole chickens for more left overs. Roast a pork shoulder. With the left overs you can make. 

tacos
pasta with some meat
Sandwiches 
Soup
salad


----------



## techieny

I love a corn dog with a mustard creme fraiche.


----------



## Samson

techieny said:


> I love a corn dog with a mustard creme fraiche.



We're talking about things to Eat.



I shudder to imagine how you express your Love for A Corn Dog.


----------



## syrenn

Chicken breast.. pound thin
dip in egg
dredge in seasoned flour. 
saute. 


chicken (what ever parts you like) put in roasting pan with some small potatoes. Toss with olive oil and seasonings (can change seasonings to suit mood)  Push it all out into a single layer and bake.


Ya need to get some fish in there..... 

fish
oil 
salt and pepper
bake


tuna noodle


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> chicken (what ever parts you like)



feathers......yum!


----------



## koshergrl

I'm not a fan of tuna casserole...I do have fish on my menu, and I look for it on sale. Last week, I got rockfish 50 percent off...I think I paid about $3 for a pound, and a pound was more than enough for us, we had leftovers (and I made fish sandwiches out of them).

but you're right, I do need more fish on the menu, I have it on week 4 I think, fish *nuggets* which is just fried fish, with cucumber salad...cukes, mayo, a little vinegar, dill, I don't remember what else...


----------



## koshergrl

Ack, I forgot the sour cream for the meatballs! Oh well, I'll use it on the reheat....


----------



## Samson

koshergrl said:


> I'm not a fan of tuna casserole...I do have fish on my menu, and I look for it on sale. Last week, I got rockfish 50 percent off...I think I paid about $3 for a pound, and a pound was more than enough for us, we had leftovers (and I made fish sandwiches out of them).
> 
> but you're right, I do need more fish on the menu, I have it on week 4 I think, fish *nuggets* which is just fried fish, with cucumber salad...cukes, mayo, a little vinegar, dill, I don't remember what else...



$3/lb is a steal for fish...I almost suspect it,

Tuna Casserole needs dressing up, but it can be OK. Frankly I think having it more than once every month is its biggest problem, i.e once a week is too much damn Tuna Casserole.

Also, it needs SOMETHING CRUNCHY in it. The Girl has advised carrots be added


----------



## earlycuyler

For desert we get the biscuits in a can (4 pack for $2.50) 4 cans of apples ($0.80) Throw the fruit in a skillet with cinnamon and sugar and cook it until you have goo with fruit chunks in it. Take your biscuits and fold them around your fruit and either deep fry or bake them. The kiddies always like them. In my opinion they are better baked with butter brushed on to get them nice and brown. Just dont knead the dough to much or it wont puff up. You can use the biscuits with blue berries in them, but that will bump the cost by about $3.00.


----------



## Samson

earlycuyler said:


> For desert we get the biscuits in a can (4 pack for $2.50) 4 cans of apples ($0.80) Throw the fruit in a skillet with cinnamon and sugar and cook it until you have goo with fruit chunks in it. Take your biscuits and fold them around your fruit and either deep fry or bake them. The kiddies always like them. In my opinion they are better baked with butter brushed on to get them nice and brown. Just dont knead the dough to much or it wont puff up. You can use the biscuits with blue berries in them, but that will bump the cost by about $3.00.



Yeah!

This is a great idea, especially when you buy more apples than you can eat raw.

I do about the same thing: 

Take 6 apples, core and cut into bite sized pieces (I keep the skin on for the "healthy facade")

Put the apples in a 9"X9" casserole sprayed with oil.

Mix together :1 Tbls Cinnamin 1 cup flour, 2 cup sugar, and 1 cup Crisco, or Margarine, or Butter. Use your hand.

Pour the Mixture over the apples and bake on 400F for 45 minutes.


----------



## earlycuyler

Samson said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For desert we get the biscuits in a can (4 pack for $2.50) 4 cans of apples ($0.80) Throw the fruit in a skillet with cinnamon and sugar and cook it until you have goo with fruit chunks in it. Take your biscuits and fold them around your fruit and either deep fry or bake them. The kiddies always like them. In my opinion they are better baked with butter brushed on to get them nice and brown. Just dont knead the dough to much or it wont puff up. You can use the biscuits with blue berries in them, but that will bump the cost by about $3.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> This is a great idea, especially when you buy more apples than you can eat raw.
> 
> I do about the same thing:
> 
> Take 6 apples, core and cut into bite sized pieces (I keep the skin on for the "healthy facade")
> 
> Put the apples in a 9"X9" casserole sprayed with oil.
> 
> Mix together :1 Tbls Cinnamin 1 cup flour, 2 cup sugar, and 1 cup Crisco, or Margarine, or Butter. Use your hand.
> 
> Pour the Mixture over the apples and bake on 400F for 45 minutes.
Click to expand...


Yup. Its a good way to satisfy the sweet tooth, with out to many bad things . I have yet to find a kid who wont eat it.


----------



## Samson

earlycuyler said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For desert we get the biscuits in a can (4 pack for $2.50) 4 cans of apples ($0.80) Throw the fruit in a skillet with cinnamon and sugar and cook it until you have goo with fruit chunks in it. Take your biscuits and fold them around your fruit and either deep fry or bake them. The kiddies always like them. In my opinion they are better baked with butter brushed on to get them nice and brown. Just dont knead the dough to much or it wont puff up. You can use the biscuits with blue berries in them, but that will bump the cost by about $3.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> This is a great idea, especially when you buy more apples than you can eat raw.
> 
> I do about the same thing:
> 
> Take 6 apples, core and cut into bite sized pieces (I keep the skin on for the "healthy facade")
> 
> Put the apples in a 9"X9" casserole sprayed with oil.
> 
> Mix together :1 Tbls Cinnamin 1 cup flour, 2 cup sugar, and 1 cup Crisco, or Margarine, or Butter. Use your hand.
> 
> Pour the Mixture over the apples and bake on 400F for 45 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Its a good way to satisfy the sweet tooth, with out to many bad things . I have yet to find a kid who wont eat it.
Click to expand...


It makes the House smell good too, AND if they smell it, you'll have a better chance of them finishing off the Tuna Casserole.


----------



## koshergrl

Samson said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of tuna casserole...I do have fish on my menu, and I look for it on sale. Last week, I got rockfish 50 percent off...I think I paid about $3 for a pound, and a pound was more than enough for us, we had leftovers (and I made fish sandwiches out of them).
> 
> but you're right, I do need more fish on the menu, I have it on week 4 I think, fish *nuggets* which is just fried fish, with cucumber salad...cukes, mayo, a little vinegar, dill, I don't remember what else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3/lb is a steal for fish...I almost suspect it,
> 
> Tuna Casserole needs dressing up, but it can be OK. Frankly I think having it more than once every month is its biggest problem, i.e once a week is too much damn Tuna Casserole.
> 
> Also, it needs SOMETHING CRUNCHY in it. The Girl has advised carrots be added
Click to expand...

 
The butcher made me a deal...there was a special and it had actually ended, but he went ahead and gave it to me anyway!


----------



## koshergrl

I got a great recipe from Clara (the ancient depression cook lady on youtube, she's great) for baked apples and made them and the kids LOVED them.

Wash and core apples
Fill the cavity with apple/cinnamon mix
Put a pat of butter on top

She baked them but we put them in the microwave...and they were INCREDIBLE. They were like caramel apples, we gobbled them and made more.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Another thing you can do is instead of spending each night cooking (even if it is a quick cooking meal), spend a Sunday afternoon cooking a few different things that can then be used throughout the week.  Even if it's just roasting a couple of chickens . . one for Sunday night to serve with mashed spuds and corn and the rest to make chicken tacos, quick chicken salad, chicken over rice, etc.  Same with a roast (beef or pork). 

This is something you can make on a weekend afternoon and have during the week.  I saw this recipe somewhere this week and just made it this morning . . . it's really, really good and quite easy.


Black Bean and Pumpkin Soup

3 cans (43.5 oz each) black beans, drained and rinsed
1 can (14.5 oz) diced tomatoes
1 can (16 oz) pumpkin puree
1/2 cup chopped red onion or shallot
2 garlic cloves, minced
4 tblspns. olive or canola oil
4 cups vegetable broth (*my note:  I couldn't find this so I used store bought chicken stock; next time I make this soup I'm using homemade chicken stock)
1 tspn. kosher salt
1/2 tspn. ground pepper
3 tblspns. ground cumin
1 tspn. cinnamon
1 tspn. allspice
3 tblspns. balsamic vinegar (I didn't add this cause I don't like it much)

Place oil, shallot (or onion), garlic, cumin, salt, pepper, cinnamon and allspice into a large pot and cook on low-med heat until the shallot (or onion) and garlic begin to brown.  Using a food processor puree the beans and tomatoes with half of the vegetable broth.  Add the pureed beans, tomatoes, pumpkin and the rest of the broth to the pot.  Simmer the mixture uncovered until thick, about 40-45 minutes.  Before serving stir in the balsamic vinegar.

*I don't have food processor so I pureed the beans and tomatoes in batches in the blender.


----------



## Ringel05

Alpo, rice and cream of mushroom soup.........


----------



## earlycuyler

Ringel05 said:


> Alpo, rice and cream of mushroom soup.........



that may give the kiddies the farts.


----------



## koshergrl

I think Alpo is probably superior to Jennie-O.


----------



## Ringel05

earlycuyler said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alpo, rice and cream of mushroom soup.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that may give the kiddies the farts.
Click to expand...


Friskies?


----------



## syrenn

how old is your daughter? 

and some oatmeal on that breakfast menu would be a good addition tool. Not the instant  single serve package stuff either.....


----------



## koshergrl

I cook either oatmeal or cream of wheat several times a week. I usually do feed them breakfast in the morning, though I don't have it on the menu. I don't have it on the menu because it's always very simple, and one of just a few things (at least during the week). Eggs, oatmeal, cream of wheat. This morning I did make French toast, and sometimes I'll give the boy toast or bread and peanut butter. My girl usually eats eggs, the boy usually has whatever else is available. Tomorrow we're having sausage patties and eggs...they loved the spaghetti tonight, could've knocked me over with a feather! I used a whole jar of really cheap, on sale, "vodka" spaghetti sauce...and I added about a cup of leftover tomato w/basil soup from the other day, and a tiny bit of ground turkey, Italian seasoning, garlic, and a crapload of parmesan cheese. They ate all but about a cup and a half of it, and that's what we're having for lunch tomorrow. I made them eat at the table, they didn't want to, and I had to fight with my boy, who wanted a pb & j sandwich about 20 minutes before dinner. He ate all his salad, all his spaghetti, and went back again adn again and again for more spaghetti. So did my daughter. And they seem to be stoked about beans for dinner tomorrow (they're odd children, what can I say). We all made sugar cookies tonight, I didn't use a recipe and they turned out kinda funky, but they ate multiples of them.


----------



## logical4u

Sunshine said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum sunshine. I make a swiss steak very much like that, only with canned tomatoes and onions instead of the gravy mix and soup....
> 
> I've made it with meat that I dredge in flour and fry and then put in a pan with the other ingredients and the cook, and without. It's yummy either way.
> 
> And eggplant parmesan...fry egg plant, layer with marinara and cheese...bake...yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids always like swiss steak.  I just used round steak, pounded in black pepper and flour.  Browned it. Poured tomato sauce over and perched wedges of onions on top.  Let cook about 30 minutes.  I always salt beef after it cooks.  My father taught me that to salt beef before cooking it makes it tough.
Click to expand...


If you want "pretty" swiss steak... I brown the tenderized meat and lay it in a casserole pan.  I layer onions, carrots (julianed or shredded), sweet peppers and cover with tomato sauce.    Serve over mashed potatoes.

If you want picky children to eat it, take the veggies and put in food processor until pureed.  Pour over meat and cook well (this method actually makes gravy/sauce look brown).


----------



## logical4u

If you watch the sales, get London Broil and Turkey breast on sale.
London Broil (also cook backstraps this way using less time on grill) is an absolute favorite: marinate, scored meat up to three days in 1 Tblspn garlic (can use powder or salt if needed), 1/4 cup vinegar, 1Tblspn olive oil, and pepper, then add water until covered.  Fire up the grill to HOT.  
Cook for six minutes on each side, repeat (for medium well), adjust second cooking time for "doneness".  Serve with Au Jus sauce.  
Slice meat thin (we use electric knife).  
We like garlic bread and salad with it.  The children clean this up, rarely have leftovers.  If you want more hearty, add baked potatoes.  This is great for company, also.

Turkey breast: you can do this in a slow cooker while working or in oven on weekend.  I like it because if you are expecting travelers, it does not hurt to keep it cooking until they get there.
I use a dark fruit or wine in the cavity, with about 1/2 cup of OJ and poultry seasoning.  I cook it breast down timed according to directions for weight.  When it is finished, I add blackberry or grape Kosher wine to drippings for great gravy.  Serve with favorite sides potatoes, rice, stuffing, veggies, cranberry ...., salad.  Use leftovers!  
You can also make your own freezer meals with leftovers on "bulk" meals (spagetti, chili, etc), as long as you don't freeze potatoes, they turn out as good as the store bought.  If you want to offer choices, have different meals frozen (I use the sandwich rubbermaid containers for nice portion size), when the freezer starts to fill.


----------



## Divine Wind

Bachelor Special:  

1.  Choice of meat seasoned and grilled on gas BBQ grill.  (tasty and easy clean up)
2. Nuke a potato.
3. Make a tossed salad of lettuce, tomato and onion.  If I want to be really quick, nuke half a package of japanese stir-fry veggies or a can of peas or green beans.


----------



## koshergrl

logical4u said:


> If you watch the sales, get London Broil and Turkey breast on sale.
> London Broil (also cook backstraps this way using less time on grill) is an absolute favorite: marinate, scored meat up to three days in 1 Tblspn garlic (can use powder or salt if needed), 1/4 cup vinegar, 1Tblspn olive oil, and pepper, then add water until covered. Fire up the grill to HOT.
> Cook for six minutes on each side, repeat (for medium well), adjust second cooking time for "doneness". Serve with Au Jus sauce.
> Slice meat thin (we use electric knife).
> We like garlic bread and salad with it. The children clean this up, rarely have leftovers. If you want more hearty, add baked potatoes. This is great for company, also.
> 
> Turkey breast: you can do this in a slow cooker while working or in oven on weekend. I like it because if you are expecting travelers, it does not hurt to keep it cooking until they get there.
> I use a dark fruit or wine in the cavity, with about 1/2 cup of OJ and poultry seasoning. I cook it breast down timed according to directions for weight. When it is finished, I add blackberry or grape Kosher wine to drippings for great gravy. Serve with favorite sides potatoes, rice, stuffing, veggies, cranberry ...., salad. Use leftovers!
> You can also make your own freezer meals with leftovers on "bulk" meals (spagetti, chili, etc), as long as you don't freeze potatoes, they turn out as good as the store bought. If you want to offer choices, have different meals frozen (I use the sandwich rubbermaid containers for nice portion size), when the freezer starts to fill.


 
I'm a big turkey fan and will cook them throughout the year...I have even been known to freeze the carcass and use it later for turkey stock.


----------



## Zoom-boing

This is really good.  Make it over the weekend and just heat up during the week.  Use reg milk if you don't want to spend the $ on the almond milk.  If you add the raisins in the beginning they get all fat and soft.  I don't like them like that so I just add them when it's done.

Pumpkin Oatmeal Recipe : Aarti Sequeira : Food Network


----------



## earlycuyler

The kids may not like it, but I get big Pablano peppers, and red fish fillets from the fish market(red drum not snapper), I cut the fillets into strips, with some onion and red bell pepper and a bit of rosemary. The fish is the most expensive part, but even so, I will have lots of left overs. It smells real good when its cooking to.


----------



## Sunshine

6 cooking apples peeled, cored, and cut in half.  I personally like to use Yellow Delicious.  Put these in a baking dish cut side up.  Add about a half cup of water.  Pour a large package of Red Hots over and dot them with butter.  Bake at 350 for 30 minutes until tender.  Half way through turn the apples over so the cut side is down.  When they are finished cooking, let them sit in the juice for a while.  Before serving, pour the juice off.  The apples will have turned red and have a wonderful flavor.


----------



## koshergrl

Today we had potato pancakes for brunch. Or at least I did, the kids weren't into them...

Peel & grate a potato
crack and egg and a couple of tablespoons of flour into the grated potatoes.

Drop by spoonfuls into hot butter and fry until golden; turn..

Serve with applesauce, sour cream and chopped green onions. Oh my.


----------



## koshergrl

I have to say...apples, potatoes, cabbage and onion....you can live on a diet of just those four things, I think. Maybe with a little venison or fowl thrown in once in a while. The kids love apples. They eat them as snacks, I can make desserts out of them, and apple sauce, they work well to stretch and flavor a lot of otherwise plain dishes...and they're incredibly CHEAP.


----------



## Sunshine

koshergrl said:


> Today we had potato pancakes for brunch. Or at least I did, the kids weren't into them...
> 
> Peel & grate a potato
> crack and egg and a couple of tablespoons of flour into the grated potatoes.
> 
> Drop by spoonfuls into hot butter and fry until golden; turn..
> 
> Serve with applesauce, sour cream and chopped green onions. Oh my.



I LOVE potato cakes...that's what my mother called them.  She used to grate up left over baked potatoes, or cook extra so she would have some left.  LOL


----------



## Sunshine

koshergrl said:


> I have to say...apples, potatoes, cabbage and onion....you can live on a diet of just those four things, I think. Maybe with a little venison or fowl thrown in once in a while. The kids love apples. They eat them as snacks, I can make desserts out of them, and apple sauce, they work well to stretch and flavor a lot of otherwise plain dishes...and they're incredibly CHEAP.



Funny thing with me is that I really don't like apples except in the fall.  That's the ONLY time I eat them and usually that is with caramel dipping sauce or candied.


----------



## koshergrl

Yummm...you an use cooked, or raw potatoes..I like the raw ones.

Potato Latkes....

Potato Latkes I Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Sunshine

Here on the lake, we cook what we call Dam Taters.  Named after Ky Dam, of course.  Back in the day we used to cook them in bacon fat, but most of the southern cooks I know do what I do and use an oil that has less saturated fat and just enough bacon fat to give it the flavor.  You can use raw or cooked for this as well.  If you start with cooked, you need to throw the onions in first for a bit.

Just slice up the potatoes and onions.  Salt and pepper to taste.  Fry them in an iron, or other heavy, skillet until they are soft and golden brown.  They will stick to the pan if you start with raw, but you just keep scraping the bottom of the pan and mixing it up with the rest.

I'm just an old country cook as you can tell.


----------



## Wicked Jester

koshergrl said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the sales, get London Broil and Turkey breast on sale.
> London Broil (also cook backstraps this way using less time on grill) is an absolute favorite: marinate, scored meat up to three days in 1 Tblspn garlic (can use powder or salt if needed), 1/4 cup vinegar, 1Tblspn olive oil, and pepper, then add water until covered. Fire up the grill to HOT.
> Cook for six minutes on each side, repeat (for medium well), adjust second cooking time for "doneness". Serve with Au Jus sauce.
> Slice meat thin (we use electric knife).
> We like garlic bread and salad with it. The children clean this up, rarely have leftovers. If you want more hearty, add baked potatoes. This is great for company, also.
> 
> Turkey breast: you can do this in a slow cooker while working or in oven on weekend. I like it because if you are expecting travelers, it does not hurt to keep it cooking until they get there.
> I use a dark fruit or wine in the cavity, with about 1/2 cup of OJ and poultry seasoning. I cook it breast down timed according to directions for weight. When it is finished, I add blackberry or grape Kosher wine to drippings for great gravy. Serve with favorite sides potatoes, rice, stuffing, veggies, cranberry ...., salad. Use leftovers!
> You can also make your own freezer meals with leftovers on "bulk" meals (spagetti, chili, etc), as long as you don't freeze potatoes, they turn out as good as the store bought. If you want to offer choices, have different meals frozen (I use the sandwich rubbermaid containers for nice portion size), when the freezer starts to fill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big turkey fan and will cook them throughout the year...I have even been known to freeze the carcass and use it later for turkey stock.
Click to expand...

Super simple:

Buy a package or two of turkey tenders. season with salt and pepper, and brown both sides in a skillet, remove and place to the side. In same skillet, add oil and saute sliced mushrooms, sliced onion, and chopped garlic just until tender and the garlic is very lightly browned . Deglaze with 1/4 cup Sherry cooking wine, remove pan from heat and add about two cups of heavy cream, stir until well incorporated. Place back on low/medium heat and add turkey tenders to sauce, cover, spooning sauce over tenders occasionally  for about twenty minutes until turkey is thoroughly cooked through.......Choose whatever sides you like. Garlic or Parmesan mashed potato's go well, as the sauce/gravy goes well with them.

If you're really pressed for time, and just need to get a quick dinner on the table, do what my wife would when I wasn't home to cook......Brown turkey tenders, remove, deglaze with sherry cooking wine, and add 1 can of cream of mushrom or cream of celery soup. Place tenders back in pan, and cook as above until turkey is cooked through.

Our kids absolutely love it.

Also, try and find Paul Prudhomme's "Poultry Magic" seasoning, or Weber's (the BBQ makers) Cajun seasoning, and season cutlets with either before browning instead of S&P.


----------



## Wicked Jester

logical4u said:


> If you watch the sales, get London Broil and Turkey breast on sale.
> London Broil (also cook backstraps this way using less time on grill) is an absolute favorite: marinate, scored meat up to three days in 1 Tblspn garlic (can use powder or salt if needed), 1/4 cup vinegar, 1Tblspn olive oil, and pepper, then add water until covered.  Fire up the grill to HOT.
> Cook for six minutes on each side, repeat (for medium well), adjust second cooking time for "doneness".  Serve with Au Jus sauce.
> Slice meat thin (we use electric knife).
> We like garlic bread and salad with it.  The children clean this up, rarely have leftovers.  If you want more hearty, add baked potatoes.  This is great for company, also.
> 
> Turkey breast: you can do this in a slow cooker while working or in oven on weekend.  I like it because if you are expecting travelers, it does not hurt to keep it cooking until they get there.
> I use a dark fruit or wine in the cavity, with about 1/2 cup of OJ and poultry seasoning.  I cook it breast down timed according to directions for weight.  When it is finished, I add blackberry or grape Kosher wine to drippings for great gravy.  Serve with favorite sides potatoes, rice, stuffing, veggies, cranberry ...., salad.  Use leftovers!
> You can also make your own freezer meals with leftovers on "bulk" meals (spagetti, chili, etc), as long as you don't freeze potatoes, they turn out as good as the store bought.  If you want to offer choices, have different meals frozen (I use the sandwich rubbermaid containers for nice portion size), when the freezer starts to fill.


You can also marinade tougher cuts with a good quality italian dressing, like Bernsteins or Newmans Own. I do my Tri-tips and London Broils that way......Best marinated in a heavy duty zip-loc bag with as much air as possible removed before sealing. Personally, I use vacuum packed bags and marinate for two to three days before grilling or roasting.


----------



## dnsmith35

I like just about anything. I like to say I never met a food I didn't like. My favorites are;
1. Several Cajun dishes
2. Most seafood
3. Chinese
4. French
5. Some German
and of course
6. Italian
7. Serbish meat dishes
8. I even like some British food, like steak and kidney pie
9. Mexican and Spanish hit the spot as well
10. But I think my all time favorite is Indian food which I learned to enjoy while living there in the early 50s going to school and having fun in the jungle hunting since good meat is hard to buy in India (no beef)

I have a number of recipes for each which I enjoy cooking and most of all eating.


----------



## dnsmith35

koshergrl said:


> Yummm...you an use cooked, or raw potatoes..I like the raw ones.
> Potato Latkes....


Do you work? If so before getting dressed for work: chop a cup of onions and a cup of green pepper and a tbs garlic. Melt 2 tbs butter in slow cooker on high. Throw chopped vegeties in and 1/2 tsp salt and 1/2 tsp fresh ground black pepper. Cut up 1.5 lb of chicken (preferably hen). Add chicken and about 1.5 cup chopped peeled tomato. Cover and let come to simmer while dressing for work. Turn to low as you leave. It will be ready to eat when you get home. Serve over rice. 

Creole Sauce Piquante


----------



## koshergrl

Sunshine said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say...apples, potatoes, cabbage and onion....you can live on a diet of just those four things, I think. Maybe with a little venison or fowl thrown in once in a while. The kids love apples. They eat them as snacks, I can make desserts out of them, and apple sauce, they work well to stretch and flavor a lot of otherwise plain dishes...and they're incredibly CHEAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing with me is that I really don't like apples except in the fall. That's the ONLY time I eat them and usually that is with caramel dipping sauce or candied.
Click to expand...

 
I've never been much for raw apples, but I like them cooked, and as an ingredient in stuff. I have a red cabbage recipe that calls for them, for example...And I love applesauce as a side dish with almost anything. The kids love apples, period.


----------



## koshergrl

Sunshine said:


> Here on the lake, we cook what we call Dam Taters. Named after Ky Dam, of course. Back in the day we used to cook them in bacon fat, but most of the southern cooks I know do what I do and use an oil that has less saturated fat and just enough bacon fat to give it the flavor. You can use raw or cooked for this as well. If you start with cooked, you need to throw the onions in first for a bit.
> 
> Just slice up the potatoes and onions. Salt and pepper to taste. Fry them in an iron, or other heavy, skillet until they are soft and golden brown. They will stick to the pan if you start with raw, but you just keep scraping the bottom of the pan and mixing it up with the rest.
> 
> I'm just an old country cook as you can tell.


 
I was raised on those and had them several times a week, sometimes once a day.

I can remember when we actually had a tin pot with a strainer and spout for grease on the stove...we saved all our bacon fat and very seldom needed shortening or oil (what's oil?) at all. How much cooking has changed..I can remember even saving hamburger fat...and it was white and almost tasteless, not like the gross stuff that cooks off now. 

We cooked eggs in bacon grease always (I still do if I cook bacon and eggs for breakfast) and used bacon grease on our biscuit pan, and bacon grease as the fat IN our biscuits and pancakes...and they were always fabulous.


----------



## dnsmith35

Murgh Masala (Chicken Curry)

1/2 kilo chicken pieces (preferably skinned and deboned)
2-3 cups chicken stock
1 heaping tbs Corriandar
2 tsp Tumeric
1 tsp Cumin seed
3 or 4 whole cloves
1 tsp whole black pepper corns 
2-3 tbs Ghee (clarified butter)
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped green pepper
1 cup chopped vegie combination (celery, carrots, brinjal, green beans, cabbage)
2-3 bay leaves
salt, red pepper to taste

Saute spices in ghee a few minutes. Add all vegetables and clear cook. Add stock and bring to simmer. Add chicken. Cook on simmer until chicken is done. If desired thicken with roux (browned flour)

If you like Aloo masala (potato Curry) add about a 1.5 lbs potatoes cut in chunks.

For Aloo Ghobi add cauliflower florets to the Aloo masala. (Ghobi is the name for cabbage in Hindi and cauliflower is a variety of cabbage.)

If Vindaloo is your thing, add 1 tsp tamarind past to spices after sauteeing. Be careful, tamarind paste is strong flavored.


----------



## koshergrl

I love Indian stuff...


----------



## dnsmith35

koshergrl said:


> I was raised on those and had them several times a week, sometimes once a day.
> 
> I can remember when we actually had a tin pot with a strainer and spout for grease on the stove...we saved all our bacon fat and very seldom needed shortening or oil (what's oil?) at all. How much cooking has changed..I can remember even saving hamburger fat...and it was white and almost tasteless, not like the gross stuff that cooks off now.
> 
> We cooked eggs in bacon grease always (I still do if I cook bacon and eggs for breakfast) and used bacon grease on our biscuit pan, and bacon grease as the fat IN our biscuits and pancakes...and they were always fabulous.



I still save bacon grease. There are some recipes which are simply not good without bacon grease. Of course if you have high cholesterol you shouldn't eat those dishes. 

BTW, dietary cholesterol is not your big problem if you have high readings. Your body makes cholesterol in your liver. It is more important to skip the foods which make your liver create more than it is to skip foods with cholesterol. Example: Butter is better for you than hardened margarine.


----------



## WorldWatcher

koshergrl said:


> I love Indian stuff...











Then you might like this.  Easy to make.  Comes out like a stew.  Heat ranges from mild to medium to medium hot to hot and it's really easy.

I make a double patch (cooking for 4 and want left overs) and use one mild and one medium hot.


Two Boxes
2 lb Chicken
Carrots
Onion
Garlic
Rice



Take the Curry brick from the package, using a cutting board and knife cut the brick into small pieces (the smaller the better).  Add to about two cups hot water in a pan.  Stir constantly until fully integrated.  Add water to desired consistency and continue on low simmer.

Cut the carrots, onion, and chicken into chunks.  Saute carrots for a few minues in butter (or small amount of olive oil), then add the onions.  When tender add to the curry (vegatables only, if you have extra oil leave it in the frying pan).  Repeat with chicken chunks.

Once everything is in the pot, low simmer for about 30 minutes and cook the rice.  (We have a Tiger Rice Cooker so making rice is a piece of cake.)  You can cook the rice in at the same time if you prefer.


Serve curry over the rice.  Refrigerates well so by having extra you can freeze or refrigerate for a Monday through Friday meal if needed.



>>>>


----------



## dnsmith35

WorldWatcher said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Indian stuff...
Click to expand...

I have used that. It is good. Different from the stuff cooked from scratch. Lot's quicker. If you use that, buy Pictsweet Seasoning blend (in the freezer section) which includes the most common veges in Curry and saves lots of time. I do brown my chicken in butter before adding it to the gravy and I use the hot or add crushed red pepper.

This is a Japanese style curry and is good on its own merits


----------



## WorldWatcher

dnsmith35 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Indian stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used that. It is good. Different from the stuff cooked from scratch. Lot's quicker. If you use that, buy Pictsweet Seasoning blend (in the freezer section) which includes the most common veges in Curry and saves lots of time. I do brown my chicken in butter before adding it to the gravy and I use the hot or add crushed red pepper.
Click to expand...



The different "Heat" ratings are nice.  My son and I like a little more heat, my wife and daughter love the curry but are wimps for the heat.  

In my mind if curry doesn't bring sweat to your brown its weak.  But what can ya say...



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

>







Another easy 30-minute dinner is making stir fry Chicken and Broccoli (or Beef) at home.


Blanch the broccoli for a couple of minutes.  I've found this is the best way to cook the broccoli.  I never could get it right by steaming or sauteing directly.

Cut the chicken or beef into thin strips.

Stir fry chicken in just a touch of oil (I add garlic also).

Add broccoli and stir fry sauce, mix and heat.



Serve over rice or lo mein noodles (I've even been known to use Angle Hair Pasta as a base).


House Of Tsang has a regular stir fry sauce, use the Szechuan type for a little more heat.



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

>









OK, one more and then my lunch break is over.

Pot-stickers are normally considered and appetizer, but my family loves them as a meal.

Boil the dumplings for 10-minutes.  Remove from the water and place on a plate.  In a large frying pan get a small mount of oil hot.  Add dumplings in a single layer, flat side down.  The intent is to fry the bottom until golden brown and crispy.   [Safety:  Watch for splatter when adding the dumplins, use tongs.  Also its nice if you have a spatter screen to go over the frying pan.)



The package comes with a dipping sauce - IMHO - throw that away.  Take a dipping bowl and add a 50/50 mix soy sauce and rice wine vineger.  For those that like a little heat add crushed red pepper (I make my individual dipping sauce when I start the water so the pepper flakes have time to be infused with the soy/vinegar mix.)



>>>>


----------



## Uncensored2008

Samson said:


> This sounds wonderful.
> 
> Just a time saver: cook a bunch of pasta over the weekend, then you can simply mic during the week.



Yep.

My wife and I both work. We had four children, now all grown, so we know how to cook large quantities. On weekends, I cook big meals and we freeze the rest in small containers. During the week, nuke it and we have dinner.

Last weekend, I hand roasted pablano and red jalapeno peppers, then reduced them to a sauce. Remember that the seeds determine how hot it is. I  sauteed fresh garlic, onion, sage and cilantro in grape seed oil. Folded this into the chili sauce and this was the fresh enchilada sauce. Froze a half-dozen quart containers of it. During the week, pull one out and zap it. Put the sauce in a bowl, heat it very hot. Dip a warm corn tortilla in the sauce, fill it with Asedero or cheddar cheese (for those who don't like soft, Mexican cheese) and black olives, more sauce on top and you're ready to eat, the heated sauce melts the cheese.  

It's a 10 minute dinner.


----------



## dnsmith35

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, one more and then my lunch break is over.
> 
> Pot-stickers are normally considered and appetizer, but my family loves them as a meal.
> 
> Boil the dumplings for 10-minutes.  Remove from the water and place on a plate.  In a large frying pan get a small mount of oil hot.  Add dumplings in a single layer, flat side down.  The intent is to fry the bottom until golden brown and crispy.   [Safety:  Watch for splatter when adding the dumplins, use tongs.  Also its nice if you have a spatter screen to go over the frying pan.)
> 
> 
> 
> The package comes with a dipping sauce - IMHO - throw that away.  Take a dipping bowl and add a 50/50 mix soy sauce and rice wine vineger.  For those that like a little heat add crushed red pepper (I make my individual dipping sauce when I start the water so the pepper flakes have time to be infused with the soy/vinegar mix.)
> >>>>


We don't have a Costco in our rural area. I do make my own sauces. One is a combination 2/3 soy sauce and 1/3 un thickened sweet and sour sauce with either ground or crushed cayenne pepper. I use this as a steak sauce or a sauce for white rice in a Chinese meal.

I also make my own salsa with diced tomatoes, garlic, chopped jalapeno peppers and finely choped  onion, seasoned with salt and cylantro then simmered long enough to put it up in jars. The onions can be ripe or green depending on the flavor I want.


----------



## Big Black Dog

For cheap and quick you can't knock mac and cheese and hot dogs.  It's quick.  Very inexpensive and it will make a turd.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Big Black Dog said:


> For cheap and quick you can't knock mac and cheese and hot dogs.  It's quick.  Very inexpensive and it will make a turd.




Get the kids involved, make pigs in a blanket.



>>>>


----------



## Uncensored2008

Big Black Dog said:


> For cheap and quick you can't knock mac and cheese and hot dogs.  It's quick.  Very inexpensive and it will make a turd.



The triple bypass will cost a fortune, though....


----------



## dnsmith35

WorldWatcher said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> For cheap and quick you can't knock mac and cheese and hot dogs.  It's quick.  Very inexpensive and it will make a turd.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the kids involved, make pigs in a blanket.
> >>>>
Click to expand...

When I was a kid growing up during WWII, we did that on a regular basis. We made our own sausage by raising a pig to about 100lbs, slaughtering it ourselves (Mama and my brother as my father was in Burma), cutting it up into about 18 major pieces from which we made roasts, cut chops, rendered fat, used the collected blood to make boudain (a Cajun style blood sausage), boiled the neck to shred the pork for tamales, made "head cheese" from the brain and parts of the lower leg, pickeled the feet, and threw away the tail (the only thing we didn't use) The junk meat (as we called it) was gathered from the trimmings and we made pork links which were similar to the multi-meat we could buy if we had enough ration stamps, packed them into the cleaned small intestine, and made hotdogs. Mama would make biscuit dough and roll it thin, in which we would roll the sausage, then we would bake them. Sometimes she put half and half corn flour into the biscuit dough and we would fry "pronto pups". 

Memories, I am glad I came here as I rarely thought about those times.


----------



## dnsmith35

Uncensored2008 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> For cheap and quick you can't knock mac and cheese and hot dogs.  It's quick.  Very inexpensive and it will make a turd.
> 
> 
> 
> The triple bypass will cost a fortune, though....
Click to expand...

What that dietary cholesterol will do to you is not as bad as the foods which cause your body to produce too much cholesterol. Like anything cooked in palm oil, or hardened margerine.


----------



## dnsmith35

Dinner today, an old fashioned "breakfast for dinner" Cajun style. Eggs to taste, Boudain (modern version which does not include the blood drained from the pig), grits and toasted French bread and whole homemade fig preserves for the toast. When I posted about the Boudain earlier it made me hungry for some.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dnsmith35 said:


> What that dietary cholesterol will do to you is not as bad as the foods which cause your body to produce too much cholesterol. Like anything cooked in palm oil, or hardened margerine.



I use either olive or grape seed oil. I use butter rather than margarine. I'm not actually worried about cholesterol, it was mostly a joke. I cook with a lot of butter and cream in reality. A good day is when I can fold a full half pound of butter into 3 egg yolks for hollandaise - fresh sage and lemon juice, good stuff.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Uncensored2008 said:


> dnsmith35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What that dietary cholesterol will do to you is not as bad as the foods which cause your body to produce too much cholesterol. Like anything cooked in palm oil, or hardened margerine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use either olive or grape seed oil. I use butter rather than margarine. I'm not actually worried about cholesterol, it was mostly a joke. I cook with a lot of butter and cream in reality. A good day is when I can fold a full half pound of butter into 3 egg yolks for hollandaise - fresh sage and lemon juice, good stuff.
Click to expand...

Actually, once the Sage is added, it then becomes a Bernaise sauce.

Sorry, it's just the Pro Chef coming out in me.

Try adding a lil' Tabasco to that Sauce....Gives it a nice lil' extra bite beyond the lemon juice.


----------



## Foxfyre

Wicked Jester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnsmith35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What that dietary cholesterol will do to you is not as bad as the foods which cause your body to produce too much cholesterol. Like anything cooked in palm oil, or hardened margerine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use either olive or grape seed oil. I use butter rather than margarine. I'm not actually worried about cholesterol, it was mostly a joke. I cook with a lot of butter and cream in reality. A good day is when I can fold a full half pound of butter into 3 egg yolks for hollandaise - fresh sage and lemon juice, good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, once the Sage is added, it then becomes a Bernaise sauce.
> 
> Sorry, it's just the Pro Chef coming out in me.
> 
> Try adding a lil' Tabasco to that Sauce....Gives it a nice lil' extra bite beyond the lemon juice.
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing.  Adding Sage would make it into something other than Hollandaise sauce though I didn't have a name for it.  

You add Tobasco to your Hollandaise?  I generally add a dash of cayenne, but haven't used Tobasco.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Wicked Jester said:


> Actually, once the Sage is added, it then becomes a Bernaise sauce.



Half way, no shallots.



> Sorry, it's just the Pro Chef coming out in me.



The beauty of Hollandaise is that you can do so much with it - just don't tell people that it's a mayonnaise and you can mold it to dozens of dishes. 



> Try adding a lil' Tabasco to that Sauce....Gives it a nice lil' extra bite beyond the lemon juice.



Absolutely. Finely chopped scotch bonnet will give it lots of kick!


----------



## dnsmith35

Foxfyre said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use either olive or grape seed oil. I use butter rather than margarine. I'm not actually worried about cholesterol, it was mostly a joke. I cook with a lot of butter and cream in reality. A good day is when I can fold a full half pound of butter into 3 egg yolks for hollandaise - fresh sage and lemon juice, good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, once the Sage is added, it then becomes a Bernaise sauce.
> 
> Sorry, it's just the Pro Chef coming out in me.
> 
> Try adding a lil' Tabasco to that Sauce....Gives it a nice lil' extra bite beyond the lemon juice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.  Adding Sage would make it into something other than Hollandaise sauce though I didn't have a name for it.
> 
> You add Tobasco to your Hollandaise?  I generally add a dash of cayenne, but haven't used Tobasco.
Click to expand...

Tobasco is made about 60 miles from my home town. I like the pepper, but not the salt and vinegar. I make my own hot sauce by pulverizing fresh hot peppers, adding a little garlic a touch of salt and I cook it until it is a creamy mixture. If I am going to eat it immediately I add a little cream which I blend before I cook it. I also like pepper oil, fresh cayennes blended to a paste and added to a good oil (corn or canola) then cooked at a simmer for a while. I keep adding oil as I use it until it is no longer hot enough.

Mama used to make a Hollandaise sauce for hot asparagus on toast. I prefer a cheese sauce, shredded into the Hollandaise and melted. I squeeze a little lemon juice directly on the asparagus. I like the shallot or green onion though. I am not sure about the sage.

On meatless Fridays we sometimes had toasted soda crackers (or toast) with melted cheddar cheese for supper. Fish or other seafood for dinner.  And depending on her mood Mama would add various things blended into the cheese, cumin being just one.


----------



## dnsmith35

Shrimp, Lobster, or Crawfish Bisque

Three lbs of one above. Grind 2 lbs. Take 1 lb of ground meat, mix it with 1/2 cup of chopped green onion, 1/3 cup of fresh parsley, 1 tbs chopped garlic, 1 cup of the white of French bread, salt and red pepper to taste. regrind that mixture again and mix well. Form 1 inch tight meat balls. If they don't hold together mix in 1 egg thoroughly then make tight meat balls, fry for about 3 minutes in med hot oil and set aside.

Make a dark roux with 1 cup hard Crisco and 1 cup flour stirring constantly to prevent scorching. Add to roux 1 cup chopped onions, 1 cup chopped green pepper, salt and pepper to taste, then add 2 quarts water  or fish stock (more or less if you like thick or thin gumbo), mixing in well and bring to simmer. Do not boil hard. When roux is totally dissolved in the water, about 30 minutes before serving put the 1 lb whole seafood, the 1 lb ground seafood, bring to simmer and cook for 20. Add meat balls about 10 minutes before serving. Serve with a little rice in soup bowl, hot sliced French bread, and butter. 

Crawfish is best, but shrimp and lobster is good too.


----------



## pgm

Question for the hollandaise-sauce-making people: how long does it take you to make and how long does it keep? I love the sauce, but it takes so much time and effort.


----------



## dnsmith35

Quick Lime Pie

1 can sweetened condensed milk
1/2 cup lime juice (preferably Key Lime)
Enough whipped topping to cover the lime mixture
1 graham cracker or vanilla wafer crust.

Pie Shell

2 cups crushed graham cracker or vanilla wafers
3/4 cup melted butter
Mix crumbs and butter thoroughly and press into pie pan sprayed with or rubbed with butter.

Filling

Mix condensed milk with live juice in blender. Insert into shell and smooth out. Top with whipped topping spread evenly. Refrigerate for 1 or more hours. Enjoy

Sometimes I make a regular crust with flour, shortening and salt, pre-bake, insert filling and top with meringue, and brown it. No refrigeration required.


----------



## Uncensored2008

pgm said:


> Question for the hollandaise-sauce-making people: how long does it take you to make and how long does it keep? I love the sauce, but it takes so much time and effort.




Hollandaise takes about 5 minutes to make.

I'll let you in on my secret...

Get out your blender.

Separate 3 eggs, you want the yolk.

Put the three egg yolks in the blender

Take a stick of butter and zap it in a bowl in the microwave until the butter is hot and bubbling. 

With the top on the blender and the center plug thingy out of the top, turn it on medium. Drizzle the hot butter into the egg yolks. When about half is used, drizzle in lemon juice (1 Tbs,) pepper and anything else you want. Then drizzle in the rest of the hot butter.

That's all there is to it.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Uncensored2008 said:


> pgm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for the hollandaise-sauce-making people: how long does it take you to make and how long does it keep? I love the sauce, but it takes so much time and effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollandaise takes about 5 minutes to make.
> 
> I'll let you in on my secret...
> 
> Get out your blender.
> 
> Separate 3 eggs, you want the yolk.
> 
> Put the three egg yolks in the blender
> 
> Take a stick of butter and zap it in a bowl in the microwave until the butter is hot and bubbling.
> 
> With the top on the blender and the center plug thingy out of the top, turn it on medium. Drizzle the hot butter into the egg yolks. When about half is used, drizzle in lemon juice (1 Tbs,) pepper and anything else you want. Then drizzle in the rest of the hot butter.
> 
> That's all there is to it.
Click to expand...

Best to clarify the butter before adding. Makes for a smoother, less heavy consistency, and decreases the chance of the sauce breaking.....It also helps the sauce keep a lil' longer......But then, it's best just to make enough for what you need at the time.......It's never as good the next day.


----------



## dnsmith35

Anyone for Etoufee?


----------



## dnsmith35

Wicked Jester said:


> Best to clarify the butter before adding.


Ghee is clarified butter. It is one of the best and  most flavorful oils with which to cook and is great for Murgh Makhani (butter chicken)

Anyone out there need a good recipe for Makhani?


----------



## Wicked Jester

dnsmith35 said:


> Anyone for Etoufee?


Etoufee is excellent when done right........I worked at Commanders Palace in New Orleans for a year after finishing Culinary School......Best Etoufee you'll ever encounter.


----------



## dnsmith35

Wicked Jester said:


> dnsmith35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone for Etoufee?
> 
> 
> 
> Etoufee is excellent when done right........I worked at Commanders Palace in New Orleans for a year after finishing Culinary School......Best Etoufee you'll ever encounter.
Click to expand...

My wife is from New Orleans and after we married lived there for a few years (before I got drafted and chose to make the military my career) We lived uptown not that far from the Palace.

I have eaten there and their etoufee is good, very good, probably better than any other restaurant shy of K-Paul's,  but not the best as they all stint on crawfish.

My quick and easy recipe calls for: 

2 lbs crawfish tails
2 cups chopped onion
2 cups chopped green pepper
2 tbs chopped garlic
1 tsp cayenne (preferably fresh but ground will do)
3 tbs clarified butter
3 tbs flour
1-2 cups seafood stock
salt to taste

Melt butter, add flour and make a medium brown roux. Add vegetables and cayenne and saute until onions clear cooked on low stirring constantly to prevent scorching. Add a cup of seafood stock and simmer. About 15 minutes before serving add 1 lb crawfish tails. Grind 1 lb crawfish tails and add to pot.

Some people like a little tomato in their etoufee. Sometimes I add a little but mostly I prefer it pure since I am from Cajun country . The tomato tends to be a New Orleans style.

I also add a little red wine from time to time, and sometimes I add mushrooms. Nothing like a little variety.

K-Paul and Enola Prudhomme were in school with my sisters and I in Opelousas. I actually like Enola's cooking better, but she doesn't have the name her brother does.


----------



## Sunshine

Chicken Fricassee 

I don't really have a formal 'recipe' for this, but here's what I do.

In a decent sized skillet brown 4 chicken breasts, skin removed.  Bone can be in, doesn't matter about that.  Layer sliced potatoes and onions on top.  I try to salt and pepper each layer, but careful not to over do.  Top that with  frozen green beans.  Add 1/2 cup of water or chicken broth to the skillet.  Loosen the chicken to make sure it isn't sticking.  Bring to a boil, then reduce heat, cover and simmer until chicken is done and veggies are tender....about 30 minutes.

My kids didn't like the green beans.  They thought the frozen green beans tasted too 'green.'  So I didn't use them when I cooked it for the kids.  But you can use a different vegetable like carrots.

Also, I found this recipe on the internet and my company always likes it:

Chicken Spectacular

Chicken Spectacular Recipe - Allrecipes.com

I don't put the green beans in it either.  You can change up the flavor of rice and/ or cheese to give it several different pesentations.  Good recipe.


----------



## koshergrl

That's really close to the fricassee my mom makes (and I do too) though we never put veggies in ours. We fry the chicken, put it in a pan, add a little water, and stick it in th eoven until the meat falls off the bone...


----------



## dnsmith35

Oyster dressing for the Turkey Day dinner

1 loaf french bread
Chicken or Turkey stock (between 1 and 2 cups)
1/2 stick butter
1 cup chopped onions
1 cup chopped green peppers
1.2 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped parsley
1 tbs chopped garlic
1 cup raw oysters with liquor 
Salt and pepper to taste

Melt butter and saute vegetables in large skillet. (I prefer a Wok as I double the recipe). Leave on low while removing all the inner part of the bread breaking into small pieces. Add bread to skillet and mix thoroughly. Add oysters with liquor and mix. Add stock mixing as you go until it has the proper moisture content. Place in casserole and bake on 350 for about 1 hour.

I do not stuff the turkey because the turkey does not cook through and through as well. On occasion I take the giblets and neck, bake with bird in separate container until done, remove  neck meat and chop well adding it to the dressing before baking. I always buy extra giblets for gravy, and I take the fat rendered from the bird and use some to make a seasoned gravy with stock and and enough roux to properly thicken the gravy.


----------



## dnsmith35

Wir hatten schwein schnitzel paniert mit Kartoffelsalat und Bohnen zum Abendessen


----------



## dnsmith35

Dinner today will be Thai Shrimp.

1.5 to 2 lbs shrimp (small to medium in size)
1 cup sweet and sour sauce
1 cup chopped onions
1 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1 tbs chopped garlic
1 tbs butter
salt, black pepper, red pepper to taste

Melt butter, then saute all vegetables until clear cooked. Stir in sweet and sour sauce. About 20 minutes prior to serving add shrimp and cook on low until shrimp is done. Serve with/over rice.


----------



## Sunshine

English Roasted Chicken

This will take a chicken called a 'family roaster.'  Most have a little pop out thing that lets you know when it is done.  Very convenient.

Stuff the cavity of the bird with cut up onion, carrot, and lemon.  You can put lemon slices under the skin of the breast as well, but I prefer not.

Cover the bird's breast and legs with strips of bacon.  Roast about 2 1/2 hours or until the little pop up thing pops out.  No need to baste unless you just want to.  When it is about 2/3 done pull the bacon off so the bird can brown.

The drippings make wonderful flavrful gravey.  Pour off the fat and just use the juices.  You may have to thin it down a bit with some water or chicken broth.  Thicken with corn starch.  Sometimes these birds come with the giblets which you can boil and cut up to put in the grave as well if you like.  I just like the plain gravy from the drippings.


----------



## Sunshine

Someone mentioned fried green tomaties eariler this week.  I don't cook them much as I don't think they are really worth the mess.  But when I do, I just dip the slices in a slightly beaten egg and dredge  them in either cornmeal or a hush puppy mix like Zatarains.  The hush puppy mix seems to brown better.  Some people fry them in bacon fat.  Tastes good for sure, but too much cholesterol. I deep fry them in a low saturated fat oil until they are a nice golden brown.  I serve them in a biscuit sandwich with a little sweet onion.

Some restaurants are now making fried green tomato BLTs.  They use the fried green tomato slices, bacon, sweet onion, and some feta or bleu cheese.  They are pretty good, actually.

Edited to add:  Salt and pepper to taste, but if you use hush puppy mix to bread them you won't really need to.


----------



## Sunshine

Paula Deen has a butter cake recipe in her Christmas recipe magazine.  My wedding cake was a butter cake.  The woman who made it took the recipe to her grave.  I've looked for a good butter cake recipe for 45 years.  I even bought 9 inch pans to cook it in.  All I've ever used were 8 inch and I have some oblong 'oval' pans I like for a larger amount of batter.  But I want to do this one JUST like she says.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Sunshine

Ringel05 said:


>



They eat a lot of that in Hawaii!  Not in KY.

(And I'm not even going to say what I'm thinking because I don't want to ruin a nice recipe thread.  But for those who are into 'channeling' you can figure it out!


----------



## Ringel05

Ooooh, Kentucky.... sorry......  Here, better?


----------



## Sunshine

Ringel05 said:


> Ooooh, Kentucky.... sorry......  Here, better?









What?  You think I don't know fine cuisine when I see it?


----------



## Sunshine




----------



## dnsmith35

Ringel05 said:


> Ooooh, Kentucky.... sorry......  Here, better?


You may be jesting, but have you ever tried an armadillo? After hunting all day when none of us even saw a deer, we came up on an armadillo eating acorns. It was young, we were hungry, so pow, off with the head. We cut it out of its shell, seasoned in with garlic chunks and salt and pepper in little holes all over, put it in a closed roasting pan with peeled sweet potatoes and viola, poor man's pig. The potatoes were good, the gravy was good and the armadillo was surprising like roasted baby pig. It was juicy and made a lot of good gravy for rice.


----------



## Ringel05

dnsmith35 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, Kentucky.... sorry......  Here, better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be jesting, but have you ever tried an armadillo? After hunting all day when none of us even saw a deer, we came up on an armadillo eating acorns. It was young, we were hungry, so pow, off with the head. We cut it out of its shell, seasoned in with garlic chunks and salt and pepper in little holes all over, put it in a closed roasting pan with peeled sweet potatoes and viola, poor man's pig. The potatoes were good, the gravy was good and the armadillo was surprising like roasted baby pig. It was juicy and made a lot of good gravy for rice.
Click to expand...


Yeah but it just isn't done right unless it's tenderized under a vehicles wheels first..........


----------



## dnsmith35

Ringel05 said:


> dnsmith35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, Kentucky.... sorry......  Here, better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be jesting, but have you ever tried an armadillo? After hunting all day when none of us even saw a deer, we came up on an armadillo eating acorns. It was young, we were hungry, so pow, off with the head. We cut it out of its shell, seasoned in with garlic chunks and salt and pepper in little holes all over, put it in a closed roasting pan with peeled sweet potatoes and viola, poor man's pig. The potatoes were good, the gravy was good and the armadillo was surprising like roasted baby pig. It was juicy and made a lot of good gravy for rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but it just isn't done right unless it's tenderized under a vehicles wheels first..........
Click to expand...

Young Armadillo is tender. No need for run over.


----------



## Ringel05

dnsmith35 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnsmith35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be jesting, but have you ever tried an armadillo? After hunting all day when none of us even saw a deer, we came up on an armadillo eating acorns. It was young, we were hungry, so pow, off with the head. We cut it out of its shell, seasoned in with garlic chunks and salt and pepper in little holes all over, put it in a closed roasting pan with peeled sweet potatoes and viola, poor man's pig. The potatoes were good, the gravy was good and the armadillo was surprising like roasted baby pig. It was juicy and made a lot of good gravy for rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it just isn't done right unless it's tenderized under a vehicles wheels first..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Young Armadillo is tender. No need for run over.
Click to expand...


Are you purposefully trying to ruin my joke........ ?


----------



## koshergrl

Sunshine said:


> Someone mentioned fried green tomaties eariler this week. I don't cook them much as I don't think they are really worth the mess. But when I do, I just dip the slices in a slightly beaten egg and dredge them in either cornmeal or a hush puppy mix like Zatarains. The hush puppy mix seems to brown better. Some people fry them in bacon fat. Tastes good for sure, but too much cholesterol. I deep fry them in a low saturated fat oil until they are a nice golden brown. I serve them in a biscuit sandwich with a little sweet onion.
> 
> Some restaurants are now making fried green tomato BLTs. They use the fried green tomato slices, bacon, sweet onion, and some feta or bleu cheese. They are pretty good, actually.
> 
> Edited to add: Salt and pepper to taste, but if you use hush puppy mix to bread them you won't really need to.


 
Love them.

I also love fried ripe tomatoes...I just heat up some olive oil, cut up some tomatoes, and throw them in. Even better if I sprinkle them with parmesan. 

typically I like them with breakfast...italian bread, an egg, some Italian sausage...yum. IN FACT what I USUALLY do is slice a chunk of italian or french bread, take out the middle, drop into a pan greased with olive oil, and drop an egg into the middle. Serve with Italian sausage links (I slice them) or with kielbasa and the fried tomatoes. Yum. Go crazy and slap some mozzerella on top of the egg after you flip the bread.


----------



## dnsmith35

Ringel05 said:


> dnsmith35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it just isn't done right unless it's tenderized under a vehicles wheels first..........
> 
> 
> 
> Young Armadillo is tender. No need for run over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you purposefully trying to ruin my joke........ ?
Click to expand...

I never joke about good food


----------



## Big Black Dog

Spam sammiches.  Good stuff and good for you!


----------



## Paulie

Does anyone else see the humor in "koshergrl" looking for cheap recipes?

Probably not.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## dnsmith35

Bringle Casserole (eggplant}
1 lb ground lamb
1 medium eggplant
1/2 cup each chopped onions, green pepper, celery
2 tbs Parmesan cheese 
1 tsp garlic
1/2 tsp corriandar
1/4 tsp tumeric
1/4 tsp cumin seed
Salt and pepper to taste

Fry ground lamb until browning. Remove meat and fry seasonings then add vegetables and clear cook until the eggplant is soft and squishy. Mix in 1/4 cup bread crumbs and Parmesan. Place in casserole and sprinkle bread crumbs on top. Cover and bake for 45 min to 1 hour.


----------



## dnsmith35

Shrimp and Pasta
12 to 16 oz peeled shrimp
2 cups dry pasta (I use shells)
1/2 cup mozzarella and provolone mixed
1/4 cup butter
1 tbs lemon juice
1/2 tbs chopped garlic
1/2 cup plain yogurt
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp blackpepper
1/4 cup dry white wine
3 scallions chopped

Cook pasta according to directions. Melt butter in large skillet, add lemon juice and saute garlic for 2 minutes, then add shrimp and saute another 3 to 4 minutes. Mix sour cream, yogurt, wine, salt and pepper, cheese, cooked pasta. and shrimp into mixture. Pour into casserole. and top with chopped scallions and sprinkle Parmesan and bread crumbs on top. Bake 30 to 45 minutes.


----------



## High_Gravity

koshergrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned fried green tomaties eariler this week. I don't cook them much as I don't think they are really worth the mess. But when I do, I just dip the slices in a slightly beaten egg and dredge them in either cornmeal or a hush puppy mix like Zatarains. The hush puppy mix seems to brown better. Some people fry them in bacon fat. Tastes good for sure, but too much cholesterol. I deep fry them in a low saturated fat oil until they are a nice golden brown. I serve them in a biscuit sandwich with a little sweet onion.
> 
> Some restaurants are now making fried green tomato BLTs. They use the fried green tomato slices, bacon, sweet onion, and some feta or bleu cheese. They are pretty good, actually.
> 
> Edited to add: Salt and pepper to taste, but if you use hush puppy mix to bread them you won't really need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them.
> 
> I also love fried ripe tomatoes...I just heat up some olive oil, cut up some tomatoes, and throw them in. Even better if I sprinkle them with parmesan.
> 
> typically I like them with breakfast...italian bread, an egg, some Italian sausage...yum. IN FACT what I USUALLY do is slice a chunk of italian or french bread, take out the middle, drop into a pan greased with olive oil, and drop an egg into the middle. Serve with Italian sausage links (I slice them) or with kielbasa and the fried tomatoes. Yum. Go crazy and slap some mozzerella on top of the egg after you flip the bread.
Click to expand...


That sounds absolutely scrumptious!


----------



## mawlarky

Champ... boiled potatoes finely mashed, add buttermilk and  finely chopped scallions or spring onions and mash again. which is suitable for vegetarians but you can add finely chopped ham shank meat (boiled for at least 2 hours) for a very full , tastey and very cheap healthy meal. Retain the ham shank boiling water and keep as an excellent meat stock for any soup but excellent for pea and ham soup using the remains of the ham shank.


----------



## Vaard

i made a chicken pot pie last night that fed 6 people and cost $8 to make.......

3 chicken brests, heat oven to 450, add a tab of butter to a pan,  baked chicken for 20 mins then cut/shredded
can of cream of mushroom soup
can of cream of celery soup
bag of frozen mixed veggies

put both cans of soup in a pot, added veggies and heated them up

when chicken was done, mixed the veggies and chicken

2 ready made pie crusts

laid the crust on the bottom, added the filling, laid pie crust on top, placed foil around edges, baked for 30 mins, removed foil, baked for 30 more mins......


----------



## chichi

You might wanna try allrecipe.com. They have a variety of simple recipes.


----------



## dnsmith35

I like chicken pot pie too, but I prefer boneless, skinless thighs.
First make a roux
2 tbs canola oil
2 heaping tbs flour
Heat oil to medium high, add flour and stirring constantly brown the flour. I like a dark roux, about the color of milk chocolate. 
1 lb meat cut into bite sized pieces
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped sweet pepper
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 tbs chipped garlic
salt and pepper to taste

Then add the meat, and all veges and seasoning. Stir fry until onion is clear cooked. Cover and cook on very low until chicken is done. If there is too much liquid cook it off. If it is too dry add a couple tbs water.

In small 4-5 inch pie pan flatten pie crust into man, spoon chicken mixture to fill then add top crust sealing around with a fork. Make fork holes in top to release steam. Bake until crust is golden brown.
I sometimes take a normal 8-9 inch raw pie crust, spoon filling in, double over and seal with a fork then bush with a little milk and oil then bake until golden brown if I don't have the small pie tins. Mold or fill as many as the meat mixture will go, part cook the ones you don't plan to eat immediately and freeze the rest in ziploc freezer bags removing as much air as possible.


----------



## koshergrl

I think pancakes and eggs for my crew tonight; breakfast for dinner. We are really strapped for time..I only have an hour to pick them up and feed them before we have to be at play rehearsal for 2 hours. It sort of limits me.

I have got to start devoting at least an hour at night (late, late at night) to dinner prep for the next day. Or we're going to be eating pancakes a lot.


----------



## Foxfyre

koshergrl said:


> I think pancakes and eggs for my crew tonight; breakfast for dinner. We are really strapped for time..I only have an hour to pick them up and feed them before we have to be at play rehearsal for 2 hours. It sort of limits me.
> 
> I have got to start devoting at least an hour at night (late, late at night) to dinner prep for the next day. Or we're going to be eating pancakes a lot.



My slow cooker has saved the day more than once.  And there are so many yummy ideas for entrees that can be prepared in a slow cooker now.   Weiners or cheap meat balls in bar-b-que sauce for instance are ready to go when you are ready for dinner; add a slice of fruit, a microwaved potato, and maybe some canned green beans and voila!  Dinner.


----------



## koshergrl

Hey good idea..I'm going to find a chicken and dumplings crockpot recipe for tomorrow I think..I'm sure one exists.


----------



## logical4u

Velveeta has their queso cheese in the stores again (haven't seen it in years).  Melt some with a little milk for consistancy and serve with nachos and picante or salsa.  Add meat or beans if you want a more complete meal!


----------



## Sunshine

Sunshine said:


>





> GRANDPA'S FAVORITE SQUIRREL & GRAVY
> 
> Read more about it at Cooks.com - Recipe - Grandpa's Favorite Squirrel & Gravy
> Content Copyright © 2012 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.
> 
> 1 squirrel, clean & cook
> 4 c. cold water
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 1/2 tsp. pepper
> 
> Soak squirrel overnight in salt water. Put squirrel in large kettle, cover well with cold water. Add salt and pepper. Cook until tender. (Save about 2 cups of the water (broth) squirrel was cooked in to make the gravy.)
> 
> GRAVY:
> 
> 3 tbsp. flour
> 2 c. squirrel broth
> 2 tbsp. grease
> 3 c. sweet milk



Cooks.com - Recipe - Grandpa's Favorite Squirrel & Gravy

In my family, we just chicken fry them and make gravy from the drippings.


----------



## dnsmith35

koshergrl said:


> I think pancakes and eggs for my crew tonight; breakfast for dinner. We are really strapped for time..I only have an hour to pick them up and feed them before we have to be at play rehearsal for 2 hours. It sort of limits me.
> 
> I have got to start devoting at least an hour at night (late, late at night) to dinner prep for the next day. Or we're going to be eating pancakes a lot.


If you know you will not have time in the evening do a little prep in the morning.

1lb bag chicken parts (I like dark meat)
2 bags of PicSweet Seasoning Blend (Frozen chopped onion/green pepper/celery pre-packed)
1 small can chopped tomato or tomato sauce
Salt and pepper to taste.

Put all ingredients in slow cooker on low in the AM and when you get home from work, viola, Chicken Creole


----------



## dnsmith35

Sunshine said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANDPA'S FAVORITE SQUIRREL & GRAVY
> 
> Read more about it at Cooks.com - Recipe - Grandpa's Favorite Squirrel & Gravy
> Content Copyright © 2012 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.
> 
> 1 squirrel, clean & cook
> 4 c. cold water
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 1/2 tsp. pepper
> 
> Soak squirrel overnight in salt water. Put squirrel in large kettle, cover well with cold water. Add salt and pepper. Cook until tender. (Save about 2 cups of the water (broth) squirrel was cooked in to make the gravy.)
> 
> GRAVY:
> 
> 3 tbsp. flour
> 2 c. squirrel broth
> 2 tbsp. grease
> 3 c. sweet milk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cooks.com - Recipe - Grandpa's Favorite Squirrel & Gravy
> 
> In my family, we just chicken fry them and make gravy from the drippings.
Click to expand...

See post 201 and use squirrel instead of chicken. My father cut off the head after skinning, cracked open the skull and plopped out the brain of several squirrels and scrambled them in eggs.


----------



## Missourian

Canned Armour beef stew over instant mashed potatoes...with cheese.

In a pyrex five cup glass measuring cup,  I make the mashed potatoes per the directions for 6 servings,  but substitute 8 level tbsp. french onion dip for the 1/2 cup milk and tsp salt.

To minimize dirty dishes,  measure water first,  and transfer to a drinking glass,  then measure potato flakes and return water to measuring cup.  (Use glass for beverage with dinner.)

Microwave per directions.

Transfer the mashed potatoes to a serving bowl and completely cover with a layer of shredded cheese...I use Italian 5 cheese blend.

Set aside.

Transfer 24 oz can of Armour beef stew into the measuring cup and heat per directions in microwave.

Pour beef stew over cheesy mashed potatoes. 

Do not mix.  The melted cheese creates a barrier between the potatoes and the stew.

Serves 4-6.


----------



## koshergrl

This is kind of awesome...I've been canning different meats lately; I've got many pints of canned chicken thighs, and I canned some pork roast the other night that turned out really well...this is a good idea for that.

I'm going to can potatoes, too...I think there is definitely way to substitute canned potatoes for the instant ones.

I'm not making menus anymore, that went the way of the dodo...but I have started canning, so I have easy stuff on hand right at my house on nights when I really don't want to mess with food prep/shopping/long cooking times/dishes.

I've just started...but I've canned chicken, and pork, and applesauce..and of course jam.

I'm going to can potatoes, and carrots, and more pork, this week.






 That's the chicken, looks gross but it's yummy.






  Applesauce. 






 Orange marmalade...I made a lot of this because oranges are cheap, and the kids' after school programs kept sending oranges home with them. So I made three batches, I think. It is the best stuff!


----------



## Sunshine

koshergrl said:


> This is kind of awesome...I've been canning different meats lately; I've got many pints of canned chicken thighs, and I canned some pork roast the other night that turned out really well...this is a good idea for that.
> 
> I'm going to can potatoes, too...I think there is definitely way to substitute canned potatoes for the instant ones.
> 
> I'm not making menus anymore, that went the way of the dodo...but I have started canning, so I have easy stuff on hand right at my house on nights when I really don't want to mess with food prep/shopping/long cooking times/dishes.
> 
> I've just started...but I've canned chicken, and pork, and applesauce..and of course jam.
> 
> I'm going to can potatoes, and carrots, and more pork, this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the chicken, looks gross but it's yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applesauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange marmalade...I made a lot of this because oranges are cheap, and the kids' after school programs kept sending oranges home with them. So I made three batches, I think. It is the best stuff!



KG, have you considered getting a food dehydrator and drying fruit and veggies.  I did that a lot when the kids were at home and they loved the dried fruit.   I remember my grandmother drying apples in her attic.  They had a big apple tree and she would slice the apples and spread them out in the attic to dry.  I never did any potatoes, but I don't cook potatoes much.  My mother who grew up poor said when she got to be her own boss she would never pick blackberries or eat potatoes.  If we ever had potatoes my sister cooked them, so I don't plan them as part of every meal like some folks do.


----------



## koshergrl

A lot of people who can also dehydrate. I haven't so far. My kids have never been fans of dried fruit for snacks and it's so humid here, I wonder about the storage of such items. I have one friend who makes fruit leather, and that might be something they could get behind. 

I like potatoes, and like to have them on the table when I'm feeding a group of people as I often am..but I absolutely HATE preparing them. I don't like peeling them, and I don't like the mess they create, and I don't like the time it takes to prepare them. But they are a great staple...and cheap. So I'm going to can them so I have them on hand when I want them. People can even mash canned potatoes...we'll see about that. Probably I'll use them most often fried, with breakfast.


----------



## Sunshine

koshergrl said:


> A lot of people who can also dehydrate. I haven't so far. My kids have never been fans of dried fruit for snacks and it's so humid here, I wonder about the storage of such items. I have one friend who makes fruit leather, and that might be something they could get behind.
> 
> I like potatoes, and like to have them on the table when I'm feeding a group of people as I often am..but I absolutely HATE preparing them. I don't like peeling them, and I don't like the mess they create, and I don't like the time it takes to prepare them. But they are a great staple...and cheap. So I'm going to can them so I have them on hand when I want them. People can even mash canned potatoes...we'll see about that. Probably I'll use them most often fried, with breakfast.



Never thought of mashed canned.


----------



## koshergrl

I have no idea how good they will be, but I'm going to give it a go, eventually. If it works, it's as easy as instant mashed potatoes, without the chemicals..you'll actually know what's really in them.


----------



## Foxfyre

Hmmm.  The thought of canned mashed potatoes doesn't excite me, but then I've never had any so let me know how it turns out.  I love potatoes prepared all sorts of ways too, so we have them at almost every full meal, including breakfast.   I do most often prepare them fresh though or we use frozen.   We've even been known to grate or mince them and eat them raw in something like tuna salad when I've been out of celery.   But I don't mind peeling them.  I just tune to something interesting on the kitchen TV,sit at the kitchen table, put my feet up and peel, chop or slice away.   It's sort of therapeutic like crochet or needlepoint.


----------



## koshergrl

You don't mash and then can them...you can them (parboil and then hot pack, then pressure can), then later, open, heat up, and mash. 

We'll see...I belong to a canning group and there's one on there who says it turns out good so I'm all for trying it.

But frying will probably be the way I usually use them...OR in casseroles.

I've never been all that excited by commercial canned potatoes but the canning group swears by home canned ones, so I'm up for it. If I can make more use of potatoes, which are CHEAP, I will be happy.


----------



## Sunshine

This is all making me hungry for Irish colcannon.  But I went to the grocery already and I don't have any cabbage.  

The way I do it is to start with very, very thinly sliced cabbage, doesn't take much.  I cook that and strain it off.  Then make the mashed potatoes.  To the mashed taters I add the cooked cabbage, chopped green onion, and chopped bacon that has been fried to a crispy brown.  I use cream and usually butter to thin the taters down and flavor them.  Salt and pepper to taste.  Mix it all up.  Yum.  Yum.  

I don't have many potato recipes per se.  Besides the above, and my granny's 'stewed' potatoes, and baked, that's about all I ever do.  If I'm baking a chicken, I might throw some red ones in the bottom of the pan.  But, I was raised by that mother who said she would never eat potatoes again!  And she largely didn't.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sunshine said:


> This is all making me hungry for Irish colcannon.  But I went to the grocery already and I don't have any cabbage.
> 
> The way I do it is to start with very, very thinly sliced cabbage, doesn't take much.  I cook that and strain it off.  Then make the mashed potatoes.  To the mashed taters I add the cooked cabbage, chopped green onion, and chopped bacon that has been fried to a crispy brown.  I use cream and usually butter to thin the taters down and flavor them.  Salt and pepper to taste.  Mix it all up.  Yum.  Yum.
> 
> I don't have many potato recipes per se.  Besides the above, and my granny's 'stewed' potatoes, and baked, that's about all I ever do.  If I'm baking a chicken, I might throw some red ones in the bottom of the pan.  But, I was raised by that mother who said she would never eat potatoes again!  And she largely didn't.



Gonna try your colcannon.  I think you said your mom was a depression baby?  So was mine but it didn't create a dislike for potatoes or any of the the other cheap depression fare.  Just the other day we were talking about hot water cornbread--a real staple of the depression era--and it made my mouth water just thinking about it.  So I had to make some that we had for supper night before last.  And it was good.

When Hombre and I married, we had kids quick which limited my ability to work so we often had a lot of week left after the paycheck ran out.  Most of our friends were in the same boat though.  One would buy a pound of hamburger to fry up and drain to add to the pinto beans somebody else cooked,  somebody else made cornbread, and somebody else the fried taters and we pooled the bounty and ate well on very little money.

So what are Hombre and I having for dinner tonight?  Pinto beans (flavored with the ham hock out of the last ham we bought), corn bread, and fried taters.  

And we eat potatoes hash browned, fried, baked, twice baked, boiled, roasted, mashed, au gratin, scalloped, potato salad, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Sunshine

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all making me hungry for Irish colcannon.  But I went to the grocery already and I don't have any cabbage.
> 
> The way I do it is to start with very, very thinly sliced cabbage, doesn't take much.  I cook that and strain it off.  Then make the mashed potatoes.  To the mashed taters I add the cooked cabbage, chopped green onion, and chopped bacon that has been fried to a crispy brown.  I use cream and usually butter to thin the taters down and flavor them.  Salt and pepper to taste.  Mix it all up.  Yum.  Yum.
> 
> I don't have many potato recipes per se.  Besides the above, and my granny's 'stewed' potatoes, and baked, that's about all I ever do.  If I'm baking a chicken, I might throw some red ones in the bottom of the pan.  But, I was raised by that mother who said she would never eat potatoes again!  And she largely didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try your colcannon.  I think you said your mom was a depression baby?  So was mine but it didn't create a dislike for potatoes or any of the the other cheap depression fare.  Just the other day we were talking about hot water cornbread--a real staple of the depression era--and it made my mouth water just thinking about it.  So I had to make some that we had for supper night before last.  And it was good.
> 
> When Hombre and I married, we had kids quick which limited my ability to work so we often had a lot of week left after the paycheck ran out.  Most of our friends were in the same boat though.  One would buy a pound of hamburger to fry up and drain to add to the pinto beans somebody else cooked,  somebody else made cornbread, and somebody else the fried taters and we pooled the bounty and ate well on very little money.
> 
> So what are Hombre and I having for dinner tonight?  Pinto beans (flavored with the ham hock out of the last ham we bought), corn bread, and fried taters.
Click to expand...


It's funny.  My mother didn't have any issue with beans.  Just potatoes.  And if you were dying without one you would NOT get a blackberry cobbler.  She refused to pick them due to her days of having to.  I went with my grandfather once, but he did all the heavy lifting.  I went once on my own and didn't care for the chiggers.


SS


----------



## Sunshine

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all making me hungry for Irish colcannon.  But I went to the grocery already and I don't have any cabbage.
> 
> The way I do it is to start with very, very thinly sliced cabbage, doesn't take much.  I cook that and strain it off.  Then make the mashed potatoes.  To the mashed taters I add the cooked cabbage, chopped green onion, and chopped bacon that has been fried to a crispy brown.  I use cream and usually butter to thin the taters down and flavor them.  Salt and pepper to taste.  Mix it all up.  Yum.  Yum.
> 
> I don't have many potato recipes per se.  Besides the above, and my granny's 'stewed' potatoes, and baked, that's about all I ever do.  If I'm baking a chicken, I might throw some red ones in the bottom of the pan.  But, I was raised by that mother who said she would never eat potatoes again!  And she largely didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try your colcannon.  I think you said your mom was a depression baby?  So was mine but it didn't create a dislike for potatoes or any of the the other cheap depression fare.  Just the other day we were talking about hot water cornbread--a real staple of the depression era--and it made my mouth water just thinking about it.  So I had to make some that we had for supper night before last.  And it was good.
> 
> When Hombre and I married, we had kids quick which limited my ability to work so we often had a lot of week left after the paycheck ran out.  Most of our friends were in the same boat though.  One would buy a pound of hamburger to fry up and drain to add to the pinto beans somebody else cooked,  somebody else made cornbread, and somebody else the fried taters and we pooled the bounty and ate well on very little money.
> 
> So what are Hombre and I having for dinner tonight?  Pinto beans (flavored with the ham hock out of the last ham we bought), corn bread, and fried taters.
> 
> And we eat potatoes hash browned, fried, baked, twice baked, boiled, roasted, mashed, au gratin, scalloped, potato salad, etc. etc. etc.
Click to expand...


I think the usual meat for it is ham.  But I like it better with bacon.  That's just me.  It won't take much of that cabbage at all.


----------



## koshergrl

I was raised on potatoes with almost every meal. And it was always MY job to fix them, and I hated it. 

So I don't serve them much either, anymore. When my big boys were growing up, we lived on them. I used to make a dish with fried potatoes, and cabbage, onion, and bacon, too. 


We also had potato soup growing up, and I did love that...but ours had milk in it, and milk isn't usually something people can with much success.


----------



## koshergrl

Yup we always had blackberry cobbler, too. And there was almost always either beans or stew on the stove. I hated beans and fried potatoes for a long time. For one thing, my mom is a really good cook most of the time and her baked goods are to die for...but she always burns stuff she fries. My memories of burned potatoes and beans...blech.


----------



## koshergrl

Or burned salmon patties and fried potatoes...or burned meatloaf patties and fried potatoes and beans..

Not my most favorite meals.


----------



## Foxfyre

Oh yeah the salmon patties.  Canned salmon was dirt cheap for some reason way back when--it is ungodly expensive now--and Mom would make what she called salmon croquettes--a little taller and rounder than salmon patties.  And I did like those but have never been able to duplicate them.  Don't like salmon all that much any other way though.  I do like most fish.

And meatloaf.  Now that is one depression era staple--made from whatever ground beef and pork scraps were left over and they didn't have the heart to throw away--that I never developed a taste for.  And I can eat it but don't really enjoy it yet today.  It is certainly something I would never voluntarily seek out.

And fried potatoes instead of mashed ones in that Irish colcannon?  I do believe that is the way it is most commonly done around here. now that I think about it.  Just never thought to ask what it was called.


----------



## koshergrl

dnsmith35 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANDPA'S FAVORITE SQUIRREL & GRAVY
> 
> Read more about it at Cooks.com - Recipe - Grandpa's Favorite Squirrel & Gravy
> Content Copyright © 2012 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.
> 
> 1 squirrel, clean & cook
> 4 c. cold water
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 1/2 tsp. pepper
> 
> Soak squirrel overnight in salt water. Put squirrel in large kettle, cover well with cold water. Add salt and pepper. Cook until tender. (Save about 2 cups of the water (broth) squirrel was cooked in to make the gravy.)
> 
> GRAVY:
> 
> 3 tbsp. flour
> 2 c. squirrel broth
> 2 tbsp. grease
> 3 c. sweet milk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cooks.com - Recipe - Grandpa's Favorite Squirrel & Gravy
> 
> In my family, we just chicken fry them and make gravy from the drippings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See post 201 and use squirrel instead of chicken. My father cut off the head after skinning, cracked open the skull and plopped out the brain of several squirrels and scrambled them in eggs.
Click to expand...

 
OMG!

That's disgusting, lol!


----------



## Sunshine

koshergrl said:


> dnsmith35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cooks.com - Recipe - Grandpa's Favorite Squirrel & Gravy
> 
> In my family, we just chicken fry them and make gravy from the drippings.
> 
> 
> 
> See post 201 and use squirrel instead of chicken. My father cut off the head after skinning, cracked open the skull and plopped out the brain of several squirrels and scrambled them in eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!
> 
> That's disgusting, lol!
Click to expand...


Chicken fry is the way to go with squeeeerel. I don't recall eating the brain, but my mother did that with chicken heads.  And I recall having pork brain scrambled with eggs.  That was with her cooking it.   When I tried I couldn't eat it.


----------



## Sunshine

Foxfyre said:


> Oh yeah the salmon patties.  Canned salmon was dirt cheap for some reason way back when--it is ungodly expensive now--and Mom would make what she called salmon croquettes--a little taller and rounder than salmon patties.  And I did like those but have never been able to duplicate them.  Don't like salmon all that much any other way though.  I do like most fish.
> 
> And meatloaf.  Now that is one depression era staple--made from whatever ground beef and pork scraps were left over and they didn't have the heart to throw away--that I never developed a taste for.  And I can eat it but don't really enjoy it yet today.  It is certainly something I would never voluntarily seek out.
> 
> And fried potatoes instead of mashed ones in that Irish colcannon?  I do believe that is the way it is most commonly done around here. now that I think about it.  Just never thought to ask what it was called.



Fried potatoes would make the colcannon more like a salad, though, I guess, I've never really thought about it.  Meat loaf was something my mother didn't fix often, usually she took one to the family reunions pot luck.  I have a meat loaf recipe I like, and can eat Cracker Barrel's.  When I want it, I want it, when I don't, I don't.  We used to have those salmon patties.  I think the defining thing is to put an egg in them and mix it up.  It keeps it all together when you fry it.  

It was like 2 different families.  My brother and sister were the depression children, born in the 30s.  I was younger, growing up in the 50s.  I thought my mother's ways were strange.  She was older than my friends' parents and they didn't carry so much of that Great Depression around with them.  I am not much like my brother and sister, really.  I definitely take more chances than they do.  If something isn't a sure thing, they aren't going to touch it.  Me, I think if you study for something there is no guarantee that you will get to do it, but if you don't study for it the chances you won't get to do it are 100%.  So, I've out educated, out worked, and out earned them both.


----------



## koshergrl

No, my stuff wasn't like a salad at all.

I started with the bacon, then you throw in the cabbage and cut up potatoes and onions, and fry it all until everything is done. Nothing is crispy.

It is pretty good though...but quite ugly to look at. For some reason I always called it Trelawny...I don't know where I got the idea that was what it's called.

But it's just like an Irish pan dinner.


----------

